# Famous Cuber Watch



## alisterprofitt (Jul 2, 2017)

Hey, I'm creating a thread devoted to following the happenings of all the famous cubers (Like Feliks, Max Park, Lucas Etter, etc.) I'll start out by mentioning that Feliks got a 7.96 OH single a few hours ago, which means he now has 3 sub 8 singles, while nobody else has one. He also got a 6.38 3x3 average (0.01 below Max Park's PB) and a 6.23 3x3 average within the last few hours.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 2, 2017)

famous feliks rubik


----------



## ozie (Jul 2, 2017)

Mats got a 5.05 single 
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2327&cat=1&rnd=1


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 3, 2017)

Sebastian got a WR 4x4 average: 23.03 seconds!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 3, 2017)

Lol Feliks' 6.2 and 6.3 averages are recognised as WRs on cubecomps


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 3, 2017)

Kevin Hays, referring to his 7x7 2:23.71 NAR mean, just wrote "should be able to obliterate this next weekend". 

We got a very cocky cuber here.


----------



## Sajwo (Jul 3, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Kevin Hays, referring to his 7x7 2:23.71 NAR mean, just wrote "should be able to obliterate this next weekend".
> 
> We got a very cocky cuber here.



inb4 over2:30 mean


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 3, 2017)

Famous cubers calendar for July! (I might be missing things, so I might update)

*Jul 5, 2017- LatAm Tour - Santo Domingo 2017*

Feliks Zemdegs

*Jul 7 - 9, 2017 - CubingUSA Nationals 2017*

Almost all American cubers

*Jul 8 - 9, 2017 - London Open 2017*

Very international competition (Worlds warm-up competion?): Feliks Zemdegs, Mats Valk, Sebastian Weyer, Phillip Weyer, Oliver Frost, Yi-Fan Wu, Antoine Cantin, etc.

*Jul 8 - 9, 2017 - Poznań Side Challenge 2017*

Maskow

*Jul 13 - 16, 2017 - World Championship 2017*

Everyone except Kaijun Lin and a few other Asian cubers

*Jul 28 - 30, 2017 - China Championship 2017*

Most top Chinese cubers (including Hong Kong) + Mats Valk + Seung Hyuk Nahm + Yi-Fan Wu


----------



## AidanNoogie (Jul 3, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Kevin Hays, referring to his 7x7 2:23.71 NAR mean, just wrote "should be able to obliterate this next weekend".
> 
> We got a very cocky cuber here.


I was judging someone else for 7x7 but I heard him say he doesn't care about NARs.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 3, 2017)

Mats Valk's 5.05 solve:




Looks like a ZBLL, in which case is this the fastest solve with ZBLL?


----------



## 1973486 (Jul 3, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> Mats Valk's 5.05 solve:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drew's 4.76


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 3, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Drew's 4.76


I guess it would be technically zbll, but he just did oll and got a pll skip


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 3, 2017)

Feliks got another 6.45 average in the finals of the LACT. That's either 3 or 4 times he's gotten it in the LACT.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 5, 2017)

So for US Nationals, Max Park is strong favorite for 3x3 and 4x4, while Kevin Hays will almost certainly win 6x6 and 7x7. Also I think Max Park is slight favorite for 5x5. Very high level in BLD too, but hard to predict anything.

Meanwhile in London, Feliks and Sebastian in the same competition for the third time ever (WC 2013, Euro 2016, London Open 2017).


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 5, 2017)

I think this has been Feliks' least impressive day on the Latin American Cubing Tour, but at the end of the day he got 5 world records (Including the 4x4 single, which was pretty difficult to get, and the 3x3 average) so it was very successful.


----------



## TheSilverBeluga (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm surprised no one brought up Keaton's 5.08 (and to a lesser extent, Dana Yi's 5.37.)


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Jul 5, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> So for US Nationals, Max Park is strong favorite for 3x3 and 4x4, while Kevin Hays will almost certainly win 6x6 and 7x7. Also I think Max Park is slight favorite for 5x5. Very high level in BLD too, but hard to predict anything.
> 
> Meanwhile in London, Feliks and Sebastian in the same competition for the third time ever (WC 2013, Euro 2016, London Open 2017).


Lucas Etter was the "strong favorite" in 2015 by that standard.

Park is the favorite, but not a strong favorite.

2017 3x3 averages for Park:

6.xx - 10 (56%)
7.xx - 8 (44%)

Etter:

6.xx - 2 (13%)
7.xx - 10 (63%)
8.xx - 4 (25%)

Wang:

7.xx - 8 (89%)
8.xx - 1 (11%)

Those are just the top 3 on the psych sheet, several people have a good shot. I'd say Park has at most a 60% chance of winning.


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sebastian has set 2 4x4 WR averages in the past week or so.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 7, 2017)

Drew 2.16 Pyraminx average

https://cubecomps.cubing.net/live.php?cid=2323&cat=11&rnd=1


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 7, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Drew 2.16 Pyraminx average
> 
> https://cubecomps.cubing.net/live.php?cid=2323&cat=11&rnd=1



And he got 1st whereas Benjamin Kyle got 4th.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 8, 2017)

I thought anyone should go to a cubing competition no matter how slow and that people don't think too much about who will win, yet we've got a thread that keeps an eye on fast cubers and predicts who will win comps


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 8, 2017)

Maskow got a 40/46!! In 59:54, Probably not super great for him.

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2350/events/19/rounds/1/results


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 8, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Maskow got a 40/46!! In 59:54, Probably not super great for him.
> 
> http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2350/events/19/rounds/1/results


Also, someone else also broke the 30+ point barrier!

Witali Bulatow 31/31 in 59:08


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 8, 2017)

cuber314159 said:


> I thought anyone should go to a cubing competition no matter how slow and that people don't think too much about who will win, yet we've got a thread that keeps an eye on fast cubers and predicts who will win comps




We just want to be caught up and know about the amazing feats of some cubers.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 8, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Also, someone else also broke the 30+ point barrier!
> 
> Witali Bulatow 31/31 in 59:08


That podium is so insane haha. And it can even get better wtf


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 8, 2017)

Feliks 6x6 WRs


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 8, 2017)

Daniel Rose Levine 1.50 2x2 avg WR without +2 on solve 4

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2323/events/2/rounds/1/results


----------



## Sajwo (Jul 9, 2017)

2 rounds of US Nationals done and no one got sub7 average or sub6 singletf


----------



## ozie (Jul 9, 2017)

best podium ever: 21.06

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2337&cat=1&rnd=3


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 9, 2017)

ozie said:


> best podium ever: 21.06
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2337&cat=1&rnd=3


Wew, sub 20 is very close with Max, Feliks, and [insert name] cubing next week.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 9, 2017)

Blake 5.11 in the semis at nats


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 9, 2017)

49.15 NAR 5x5 average by Max Park in the final of US Nationals!

That time would have been WR just 2 weeks ago. He is not that far from Feliks in 5x5.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 10, 2017)

Wow, Feliks just got a 1:13.08 6x6 solve, I think that beats former UWR by 7 seconds right? And a 1:21.21 mean, which comes close to former UWR.


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 12, 2017)

That's unreal.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 13, 2017)

While Feliks was breaking a couple more 6x6 world records in the first round:

- Max Park smashed his 6x6 mean by more than 8 seconds. He is now WR3 (he was WR10), and placed second in the round, above Kevin Hays.
- 9 people broke national records!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 13, 2017)

0.54 seconds difference between the best and worst solves of Kevin's 7x7 mean


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 13, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> 0.54 seconds difference between the best and worst solves of Kevin's 7x7 mean



Whoa... that's consistent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 15, 2017)

First round of 3x3 in Worlds: 

- Fastest was *Kian Mansour* with 6.86 average, fastest Roux average ever and WR7
- 15 people sub-8, 10 people sub-7.5
- *Max park* did 7.34 and was 8th!


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 15, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> First round of 3x3 in Worlds:
> 
> - Fastest was *Kian Mansour* with 6.86 average, fastest Roux average ever and WR7
> - 15 people sub-8, 10 people sub-7.5
> - *Max park* did 7.34 and was 8th!


Top notch reporting, I couldn't follow it this morning and I'm glad for this post.


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 15, 2017)

Feliks got 7.06 average in Worlds round 1.


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 15, 2017)

http://wc2017.f2l.org/live.php?cid=2349&cat=16&rnd=1
Great job, Jack!
Got him 4th in the first round too.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Jul 15, 2017)

I got my PB of 1:19.99 smashing my previous 1:24.02


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 16, 2017)

Not to be a butt, but (hehe) the purpose of this is to condense big results so that the homepage doesn't get too cluttered, right? If so, I like it


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 16, 2017)

uyneb2000 said:


> Not to be a butt, but (hehe) the purpose of this is to condense big results so that the homepage doesn't get too cluttered, right? If so, I like it


Yeah, that's the purpose of this thread.


----------



## uyneb2000 (Jul 16, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> Yeah, that's the purpose of this thread.



Smart thinking, this is actually pretty awesome 

Nobody mentioned that Cornelius and the Weyer twins destroyed the Nations Cup, so I might as well put it here.


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 16, 2017)

David Zemdegs said:


> I got my PB of 1:19.99 smashing my previous 1:24.02


On 3x3x3 or 6x6x6?


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 16, 2017)

Erik Akkersdijk interviewing Ernő Rubik in the livestream was really really cool!


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 16, 2017)

uyneb2000 said:


> Smart thinking, this is actually pretty awesome
> 
> Nobody mentioned that Cornelius and the Weyer twins destroyed the Nations Cup, so I might as well put it here.


But all three failed to get into finals 
After all, I am the second best German after Kevin at worlds in 3x3 now lol (8.35 avg)


----------



## turtwig (Jul 22, 2017)

According to his spreadsheet, Feliks got a 3.01 3x3 single a few days ago.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


----------



## ozie (Jul 22, 2017)

Woooaaahh. Next stop is sub 3. 



turtwig said:


> According to his spreadsheet, Feliks got a 3.01 3x3 single a few days ago.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jul 22, 2017)

turtwig said:


> According to his spreadsheet, Feliks got a 3.01 3x3 single a few days ago.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


Wow... So that would probably be UWR among fast cubers, right? If we counted UWR...


----------



## Luke8 (Jul 22, 2017)

According to this spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0
Feliks got a 5.07 a05 a few months ago. Almost a sub 5 ao5...


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 26, 2017)

In the aftermath of the World Championship, things seem to have calmed down a bit. But some things are happening:

- Less than 2 weeks later, 16 out of 34 entries in Max Park's PB spreadsheet are already post-WC. This August he is registered for Nisei Week 2017 and in SacCubing II 2017. I definitely expect to see him set new NARs or possibly WRs during these competitions.

- China Championship is this weekend. Seung Hyuk-Nahm, Mats Valk, Yi-Fan Wu and Kaijun Lin are competing.

What other famous cubers will be doing this summer, I do not know.


----------



## ShyGuy1265 (Jul 26, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> - Less than 2 weeks later, 16 out of 34 entries in Max Park's PB spreadsheet are already post-WC. This August he is registered for Nisei Week 2017 and in SacCubing II 2017. I definitely expect to see him set new NARs or possibly WRs during these competitions.



His 4x4 PBs are better than Feliks's.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 29, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> In the aftermath of the World Championship, things seem to have calmed down a bit. But some things are happening:
> 
> - Less than 2 weeks later, 16 out of 34 entries in Max Park's PB spreadsheet are already post-WC. This August he is registered for Nisei Week 2017 and in SacCubing II 2017. I definitely expect to see him set new NARs or possibly WRs during these competitions.
> 
> ...


Mats (kinda) killed 6x6 with a 1:51 mean in finals. He had a 2:01 mean before iirc lol


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 29, 2017)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Mats (kinda) killed 6x6 with a 1:51 mean in finals. He had a 2:01 mean before iirc lol



Just a random thought, Mats should buying stackmats and reselling them as stackMats


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 29, 2017)

3x3 AsR single and average by Seung Hyuk-Nahm: 6.43 and 4.90.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jul 29, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> 3x3 AsR single and average by Seung Hyuk-Nahm: 6.43 and 4.90.


And Mats and Yulun both tied their NR averages kek


----------



## kbrune (Jul 31, 2017)

Does anyone know when top cubers are registered for any given comp? Short of just constantly searching the competitors list over and over? 

Should I be following any of these guys on social media to know this info?

Reason: in the future I'd like to travel to some foreign comps and if possible I'd like to plan to be in comps with the best of the best. A way to meet and greet/witness greatness.


----------



## turtwig (Aug 6, 2017)

Feliks sub-2 7x7 UWR single

https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR

Edit: Max Park also got a sub-40 5x5 solve.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 9, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> - Less than 2 weeks later, 16 out of 34 entries in Max Park's PB spreadsheet are already post-WC. This August he is registered for Nisei Week 2017 and in SacCubing II 2017. I definitely expect to see him set new NARs or possibly WRs during these competitions.


And now only 2 weeks after this comment, his PB spreadsheet already has yet another 15 new entries (28 out of 34 are now post-WC). It is amazing how he is constantly renewing his PB's!

Also, judging from his new PB's, he now seems to be practicing more 6x6 and 7x7. He is still quite far from Feliks and Kevin, but slowly closing the gap. Too bad his next competition lacks 5x5-7x7.

By the way, Kevin Hays and Ishaan Agrawal are competing this weekend in Northwest Championships 2017, and Bill Wang and Lucas Etter in Michigan 2017 on August 19 - 20.


----------



## joshsailscga (Aug 11, 2017)

Speaking of UWR's...wtf 5bld by Kaijun


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 11, 2017)

A few days ago Seung Hyuk Nahm got a Avg12 of 5.67 in 3x3. That is just 0.10 slower than Feliks Zemdegs' best (5.57) and 0.20 faster than Max Park's best (5.87).


----------



## turtwig (Aug 21, 2017)

According to the UWR page, Ishaan Agrawal just got what I believe is the first sub-15 3BLD single. Crazy.

https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 21, 2017)

turtwig said:


> According to the UWR page, Ishaan Agrawal just got what I believe is the first sub-15 3BLD single. Crazy.
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_UWR


He got a couple of sub-15s this week. He announced them in the Blindfold Accomplishment thread. Utterly astounding.


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 23, 2017)

38.44 5x5 UWR single by Max Park (beating Feliks' 38.52). 

Also his new avg12 PB is very close to Feliks' (45.32 vs 45.25).


----------



## Hucklebberry (Aug 23, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> 38.44 5x5 UWR single by Max Park (beating Feliks' 38.52).
> 
> Also his new avg12 PB is very close to Feliks' (45.32 vs 45.25).


Source?


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 23, 2017)

Hucklebberry said:


> Source?


His PB spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0


----------



## alisterprofitt (Aug 23, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> His PB spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0


Oh my God, that guy is insane. Jesus, dude's only 15 they say?


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 23, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> Oh my God, that guy is insane. Jesus, dude's only 15 they say?


I think so. But also Seung is very young and almost as fast as Max in 3x3-5x5 (I don't know all his PBs but he has been posting a few in his Instragram: https://www.instagram.com/seunghyuk_nahm/ )

So I really don't know for which of the two should we bet for, because they are for improving really fast. 

P.S.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Aug 23, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> I think so. But also Seung is very young and almost as fast as Max in 3x3-5x5 (I don't know all his PBs but he has been posting a few in his Instragram: https://www.instagram.com/seunghyuk_nahm/ )
> 
> So I really don't know for which of the two should we bet for, because they are for improving really fast.


Haha, nice graph. I'm really impressed by Seung because he's the only fast cuber that I know of that converted to color neutral. But I think Max is just better at this point and seems to practice loads and loads.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 24, 2017)

Since nobody else has mentioned it yet, Drew +2ed a 1.26 pyra single at Michigan.


----------



## Luke8 (Aug 24, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> I'm really impressed by Seung because he's the only fast cuber that I know of that converted to color neutral.



Bill Wang converted to color neutrality when he was sub-10.


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 24, 2017)

Apparently there is a new trend followed by both Max and Feliks of deleting certain entries from their PB spreadsheet. I wonder what this means.


----------



## GenTheThief (Aug 28, 2017)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2391&cat=1&rnd=1
Alex has lost the UK NR 3x3 single!
Sameer Mahmood 5.91


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 29, 2017)

Max Park's 6x6 Avg12 PB just dropped from 1:45.19 to 1:36.33.

As a reference, Kevin Hays' UWR is 1:26.43.

Max is coming to get him.


----------



## Luke8 (Sep 2, 2017)

Patrick Ponce got a Wr 3x3 single: 4.69 seconds.


----------



## ozie (Sep 3, 2017)

Kevin Gerhardt Skewb Single 1.22s (WR2)


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 3, 2017)

Sebastian got a not-record 24.16 4x4 average at German Nats
Henri got a 36- oh wait most people don't care about Feet...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 4, 2017)

According to cube comps, Kevin Gerhardt got a 4.94 3x3 single.


----------



## Gomorrite (Sep 4, 2017)

Philippine NR: 7.51 Avg5 and 5.96 single by Leo Borromeo.

Considering he is 9 years old, I think we definitely need to add him to our watch.






Oh, and Philippines holds around 20 competitions per year, so that is good. Until now he is mostly competing in one region though.


----------



## Sajwo (Sep 4, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Philippine NR: 7.51 Avg5 and 5.96 single by Leo Borromeo.
> 
> Considering he is 9 years old, I think we definitely need to add him to our watch.
> 
> ...



I am pretty sure he turned 10 a day before that competition


----------



## turtwig (Sep 4, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Philippine NR: 7.51 Avg5 and 5.96 single by Leo Borromeo.
> 
> Considering he is 9 years old, I think we definitely need to add him to our watch.
> 
> ...



Wow, congrats! He improved his average and single by about 2 seconds each in just a few months. Definitely has a lot of potential considering his age.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Sep 4, 2017)

It's amazing that a 10 year old is now a top-25 cuber in terms of average (top-50 in terms of single)!


----------



## applezfall (Sep 4, 2017)

Ordway Persyn said:


> According to cube comps, Kevin Gerhardt got a 4.94 3x3 single.


ya here is the vid


----------



## alisterprofitt (Sep 4, 2017)

Kian Mansour (PenguinsDontFly) got a 6.18 OH single earlier today, according to his PB sheet. UWR is 5.71, so it's good to see Roux is pretty close to it, even for OH.


----------



## Gomorrite (Sep 5, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Sebastian got a not-record 24.16 4x4 average at German Nats


I just noticed that he now has the 5 best results in competition:

https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...onId=&years=&show=100+Results&average=Average


----------



## Gomorrite (Sep 6, 2017)

Some news about Feliks:

- He will compete October 1-2 in China's 10th Anniversary Championship. It is a huge competition with a 1100 competitor limit, meaning there could also be many rounds and therefore more WR chances.
- Yesterday he broke new home PBs in 6x6 (Avg5 and Avg12) and in 3x3 OH (Avg50 and Avg100). The 6x6 Avg5 (1:25.39) is only 0.25 slower than Kevin Hays' UWR. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...piVT4/edit?pageId=102950978218220386684#gid=0


----------



## Faz (Sep 6, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Some news about Feliks:
> 
> - He will compete October 1-2 in China's 10th Anniversary Championship. It is a huge competition with a 1100 competitor limit, meaning there could also be many rounds and therefore more WR chances.
> - Yesterday he broke new home PBs in 6x6 (Avg5 and Avg12) and in 3x3 OH (Avg50 and Avg100). The 6x6 Avg5 (1:25.39) is only 0.25 slower than Kevin Hays' UWR.
> ...



Now this is dedication!


----------



## Gomorrite (Sep 6, 2017)

Faz said:


> Now this is dedication!


Are you talking about your dedication on cubing or my dedication on stalking you?


----------



## applezfall (Sep 6, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Are you talking about your dedication on cubing or my dedication on stalking you?


2nd one


----------



## cuber314159 (Sep 6, 2017)

BREAKING NEWS: Feliks Zembegs posted on the thread "Famous Cuber Watch" and said:


Faz said:


> Now this is dedication!


----------



## alisterprofitt (Sep 8, 2017)

Yay, Max now has an average of 1000 below 50 seconds in 5x5: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Rev=2278&s=AM5m-fjS61kfmGM_eZ4bb5XYaQWYEC3Gnw

Max is basically even with Feliks in 5x5, and his 6x6 and 7x7 are _only_ about 10-20 seconds behind, and he's improving fast. There might finally be more than 2 competitors in 6x6 after a long drought!


----------



## alisterprofitt (Sep 10, 2017)

Max Park just got a PB 6.24 average (0.01 behind Feliks' 6.23): http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2449&cat=1&rnd=2

Catching back up!


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 10, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> Max Park just got a PB 6.24 average (0.01 behind Feliks' 6.23): http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2449&cat=1&rnd=2
> 
> Catching back up!


 Will Feliks' record last till 2018?


----------



## Sajwo (Sep 10, 2017)

Nice one.. Any guess who will get 10th sub7 average?

Also can't wait to see Max vs Feliks this month. I hope there will be live stream


----------



## applezfall (Sep 10, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> Nice one.. Any guess who will get 10th sub7 average?
> 
> Also can't wait to see Max vs Feliks this month. I hope there will be live stream


bill wang,patrick ponce,drew brads maybe


----------



## alisterprofitt (Sep 10, 2017)

applezfall said:


> bill wang,patrick ponce,drew brads maybe


Haha, Drew Brads got a 7.00 average yesterday. You were so close to being right. I just saw this on Reddit - he has the fastest counting solve with a 5.54 single (Along with a non-counting 5.42 single): http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2497&cat=1&rnd=1


----------



## applezfall (Sep 10, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> Haha, Drew Brads got a 7.00 average yesterday. You were so close to being right. I just saw this on Reddit - he has the fastest counting solve with a 5.54 single (Along with a non-counting 5.42 single): http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2497&cat=1&rnd=1


I knew that from the cubing FML thread that's what I said that he will get it


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 11, 2017)

Max Parks American 3x3 average NAR


----------



## turtwig (Sep 11, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Max Parks American 3x3 average NR



It's also NAR


----------



## Gomorrite (Sep 12, 2017)

I think the biggest news is that Seung, Max and Feliks are all going to China's 10th Anniversary Championship.

Feliks will also go to Malaysia Cube Open three weeks later.

Also, 1:29 6x6 single PB by Seung, which is about 22 seconds faster than his official best. And a 1:39.31 Avg12, which is just 3 seconds slower than Max's PB. Is Feliks and Kevin's duarchy in big cubes coming to an end?


----------



## turtwig (Sep 23, 2017)

Bill Wang 4.94+2


----------



## asacuber (Sep 23, 2017)

turtwig said:


> Bill Wang 4.94+2



oh no


----------



## alisterprofitt (Sep 23, 2017)

Max Park gets a 6.26 average, coming within 0.03 of breaking his own NAR. He also got a PB 5.36 single.


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Sep 23, 2017)

Bill Wang 6.72 and 6.88 averages.


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 24, 2017)

Ghost Cuber said:


> Bill Wang 6.72 and 6.88 averages.


rip @PenguinsDontFly


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 24, 2017)

Bill Wang lol BLD mean

34.16, 34.14, 34.18 = 34.16

This made me laugh


----------



## alisterprofitt (Sep 24, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Bill Wang lol BLD mean
> 
> 34.16, 34.14, 34.18 = 34.16
> 
> This made me laugh


That guy is having the weirdest day ever... It's like everything good and bad decided to happen all at once.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Sep 24, 2017)

Jack Cai OcR BLD single 23.14
And Jay skewb OCR single 1.83


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 24, 2017)

FastCubeMaster said:


> Jack Cai OcR BLD single 23.14
> And Jay skewb OCR single 1.83


I see things are going well at a nats.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Sep 24, 2017)

Just saw on Reddit that Patrick Ponce apparently got a 2.99 single yesterday. So he now holds WR and I think UWR all of a sudden, pretty insane.

Here's the post: https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/com..._medium=hot&utm_source=reddit&utm_name=Cubers


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 26, 2017)

25.46 3BLD NR average Sebastiano Tronto
.01 away from Marcin


----------



## applezfall (Sep 30, 2017)

some squan nrs by Lucas O'Connell 14.2 average and 10.4 single http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2528&cat=12&rnd=2
some BLD nrs by Tom Nelson 4bld -2:36.32
5bld-4:51.29
multi-25/28
mega nrs http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2528&cat=10&rnd=1
skewb nrs:http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2528&cat=20&rnd=1
4x4:http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2528&cat=3&rnd=1
5x5:http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2528&cat=4&rnd=1
cool and the comp isnt over
also Antonie Paterakis got 1.75 skewb single:http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2432&compid=5


----------



## alisterprofitt (Oct 1, 2017)

Max Park got a PB 2:18.13 7x7 single and a PB 7x7 2:26.61 mean (A 7.86 second improvement). He also got a PB 6x6 mean, so he's really improving his big cube performances


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 1, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Bill Wang lol BLD mean
> 
> 34.16, 34.14, 34.18 = 34.16
> 
> This made me laugh


my immediate reaction to seeing this:

the f?


----------



## Sajwo (Oct 1, 2017)

Max got 4.99


----------



## applezfall (Oct 1, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> Max got 4.99


decent


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 1, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> Max got 4.99


in comp?


----------



## turtwig (Oct 1, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> in comp?



Yes. https://cubingchina.com/live/Chinas-10th-Anniversary-Championship-2017#!/event/333/2/all


----------



## applezfall (Oct 1, 2017)

feet ASRs https://cubingchina.com/live/Chinas-10th-Anniversary-Championship-2017#!/event/333ft/c/all
clock ASR
also people did pretty bad in 2x2
edit:what is the funny challenge


----------



## 1973486 (Oct 1, 2017)

applezfall said:


> feet ASRs



Only one


----------



## alisterprofitt (Oct 1, 2017)

1973486 said:


> Only one


It is true, the current with feet ASR average is 30.23 by Edgar Elevado Jr. of the Phillipines


----------



## applezfall (Oct 1, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> It is true, the current with feet ASR average is 30.23 by Edgar Elevado Jr. of the Phillipines





1973486 said:


> Only one


oh sorry am stupid


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 2, 2017)

Tom Nelson OcR BigBLD Sweep!
4BLD - 2:36.32
5BLD - 4:51.29
MBLD - 25/28 57:45.00 (22 points)


----------



## tx789 (Oct 2, 2017)

applezfall said:


> some squan nrs by Lucas O'Connell 14.2 average and 10.4 single http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2528&cat=12&rnd=2
> some BLD nrs by Tom Nelson 4bld -2:36.32
> 5bld-4:51.29
> multi-25/28
> ...



NZNRs at NZ comps aren't any thing special. All 26 comps since 2009 have had them. And I don't think that streak will end soon.


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 2, 2017)

In the same round that Feliks broke the 7x7 Average WR, Max broke his absolute PB for both single and average (better than any solve at home). And now Max beats Feliks in the final!


----------



## applezfall (Oct 2, 2017)

Max Park and Seung Hyuk Nahm got 4x4 CR avg
https://cubingchina.com/live/Chinas-10th-Anniversary-Championship-2017#!/event/444/f/all


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Oct 2, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> In the same round that Feliks broke the 7x7 Average WR, Max broke his absolute PB for both single and average (better than any solve at home). And now Max beats Feliks in the final!


First time Feliks has lost a round of 7x7 since 2015!


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 2, 2017)

tx789 said:


> NZNRs at NZ comps aren't any thing special. All 26 comps since 2009 have had them. And I don't think that streak will end soon.


Except Tom Nelson's BLD OcR's are pretty damn legendary.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 2, 2017)

Kaijun Lin 19.80 3BLD single in finals
with 21.55 and DNF WR mean fail?
Does anyone know what the DNF was?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 2, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> Just saw on Reddit that Patrick Ponce apparently got a 2.99 single yesterday. So he now holds WR and I think UWR all of a sudden, pretty insane.
> 
> Here's the post: https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/com..._medium=hot&utm_source=reddit&utm_name=Cubers


I got sub-4.5 on that scramble


----------



## alisterprofitt (Oct 8, 2017)

3 more sub-7 averages for Max Park: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2556&compid=117

Overall, an okay competition by his standard. The second round of 3x3 was interesting because he had a counting 5.78 and 6.31 at the end, but unfortunately he "messed up" on the earlier solves.


----------



## turtwig (Oct 8, 2017)

Bill Wang 6.64 NR average and Patrick Ponce 6.54 PB average.

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2559&cat=1&rnd=2


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 9, 2017)

turtwig said:


> Bill Wang 6.64 NR average and Patrick Ponce 6.54 PB average.
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2559&cat=1&rnd=2


That average by Patrick Ponce was long overdue. He had achieved a big amount of low 7s, but a sub-7 always escaped him.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Oct 11, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> That average by Patrick Ponce was long overdue. He had achieved a big amount of low 7s, but a sub-7 always escaped him.


It's funny that a 6.64 average got 2nd place.


----------



## sqAree (Oct 14, 2017)

5.94 ao50 (3x3) at home by Feliks (according to his PB sheet)

A pretty sick barrier to break.


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 14, 2017)

sqAree said:


> 5.94 ao50 (3x3) at home by Feliks (according to his PB sheet)
> 
> A pretty sick barrier to break.


If anyone is curious: his previous PB was 6.00. 1% improvement! 

EDIT: Max Park just achieved a 6.04 avg50 (his previous PB was 6.16).


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Oct 15, 2017)

Feliks Zemdegs is on another world record breaking streak; 3x3 average (5.80), 5x5 average (45.64), 7x7 average (2:14.04) and OH average (10.21).


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 15, 2017)

Since when is Feliks still fit for 4BLD?!


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 15, 2017)

Benjamin Warry said:


> Feliks Zemdegs is on another world record breaking streak; 3x3 average (5.80), 5x5 average (45.64), 7x7 average (2:14.04) and OH average (10.21).


He kind of started the streak in 2010.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 17, 2017)

Does anyone know Feliks' MBTI type?


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Oct 17, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Does anyone know Feliks' MBTI type?


MBTI?


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 17, 2017)

MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> MBTI?


https://www.16personalities.com
https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/speedcubers-and-mbti.65973/


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 17, 2017)

38.15 UWR 5x5 single by Feliks Zemdegs. He doesn't let Max have UWRs either.

EDIT: 4x4 avg12 22.67 UWR by Max Park (previous UWR was by Sebastian Weyer).


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 20, 2017)

Competing this weekend there are a few famous cubers (Patrick Ponce, Kevin Hays, Kian Mansour) and a couple of could-become-famous cubers (Leo Borromeo, Jake Klassen).


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 20, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Competing this weekend there are a few famous cubers (Patrick Ponce, Kevin Hays, Kian Mansour) and a couple of could-become-famous cubers (Leo Borromeo, Jake Klassen).


There's also this Niko Ronkainen guy.


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 20, 2017)

Ronxu said:


> There's also this Niko Ronkainen guy.


But see, the only think this Niko guy is good at is clock, and well, not many people care about clock gogogo sub6
Also he's finnish like where is finland?


----------



## cuber314159 (Oct 20, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> But see, the only think this Niko guy is good at is clock, and well, not many people care about clock gogogo sub6
> Also he's finnish like where is finland?


Where is Illinois?

Finland is a country in North East Europe that borders Russia and Sweden, it has a population of around 5 million and Finnish has about 16 tenses making the language very hard


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 20, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> gogogo sub6


lol maybe in a month when I'm not preoccupied with school stuff 24/7.


----------



## applezfall (Oct 21, 2017)

Kian Mansour got 7.27 and 7.68 averages and 11.84 oh average


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 21, 2017)

Jake Klassen 21.26 and 23.09 Canadian NRs BLD single and mean
WR10 and WR3


----------



## sqAree (Oct 21, 2017)

Jake Klassen haters getrekt. 

EDIT: In the final he got another sub24 mean and a 19.32 single!


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 23, 2017)

What is the US NR and who holds it?


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Oct 23, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> What is the US NR and who holds it?


Jeff Park, 19.57


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 23, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Jeff Park, 19.57


Really? That's kinda wimpy


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 23, 2017)

greentgoatgal said:


> Really? That's kinda wimpy


That's the 3BLD US NR.
US 3x3 NRs are 4.69 single by Patrick Ponce, which is also WR and 6.24 average by Max Park, which is also NAR.
Most of the US's NRs are also NARs and WRs. No disrespect Canada or Mexico 
You can ind them here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=USA&eventId=&years=&mixed=Mixed
and if you want to know which are were NR/NAR/WR then you can look at the top result in each section here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...?regionId=USA&eventId=&years=&history=History


----------



## greentgoatgal (Oct 24, 2017)

Oh ok. That makes sense now


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 24, 2017)

Feliks got the best counting time in his 5.80 average! He got a 5.28, which goes completely over Drew Brad's 5.54.


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 24, 2017)

Some new unofficial PBs by Max Park he posted yesterday:

Avg5 6x6: 1:30.89 (previous was 1:34.86, 4.2% improvement)

Avg5 7x7: 2:20.98 (previous was 2:25.08, 2.8% improvement)


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Oct 24, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> That's the 3BLD US NR.
> US 3x3 NRs are 4.69 single by Patrick Ponce, which is also WR and 6.24 average by Max Park, which is also NAR.
> Most of the US's NRs are also NARs and WRs. No disrespect Canada or Mexico
> You can ind them here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=USA&eventId=&years=&mixed=Mixed
> and if you want to know which are were NR/NAR/WR then you can look at the top result in each section here: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...?regionId=USA&eventId=&years=&history=History


Bill Wang, Antoine Cantin, and Kian Mansour all have world record potential in their main events (3x3 for Bill and Kian, and OH for Antoine).


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Oct 24, 2017)

Got alert: @MoyuDayanLover3 replied to the thread Famous Cuber Watch. Prepared for a mention of Bill Wang. Was not disappointed.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Oct 24, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Got alert: @MoyuDayanLover3 replied to the thread Famous Cuber Watch. Prepared for a mention of Bill Wang. Was not disappointed.


Hahaha! You know me too well.


----------



## sqAree (Oct 25, 2017)

Tho I'd say Kian has WR potential for OH too!


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 25, 2017)

MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> Bill Wang, Antoine Cantin, and Kian Mansour all have world record potential in their main events (3x3 for Bill and Kian, and OH for Antoine).


Um, yeah, I know.
Did me saying


GenTheThief said:


> No disrespect Canada or Mexico


give you the impression that I didn't think anyone else from North America had NAR/WR capabilities?


And, really, all three of them have WR capabilities for OH.
Did you know that Antoine actually held the OH WR average and single for a time?
Or that Bill broke and held the 3x3 NAR several times?
Not many people know.
/sarcacsm


----------



## Ronxu (Oct 25, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> Um, yeah, I know.
> Did me saying
> 
> give you the impression that I didn't think anyone else from North America had NAR/WR capabilities?
> ...


Gee chill


----------



## applezfall (Oct 26, 2017)

Nathan Dwyer sub 10 squan avg http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2576&cat=12&rnd=2


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Oct 26, 2017)

applezfall said:


> Nathan Dwyer sub 10 squan avg http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2576&cat=12&rnd=2


NR with a DNF? Sweet.


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 27, 2017)

Seung Hyuk-Nahm is competing tomorrow. Only 3x3, 4x4 and 7x7 though. Considering his recent home times, 7x7 PB is almost certain, and an AsR might be at reach.

Also competing this weekend: Weyer brothers, Cornelius Dieckmann, Ciarán Beahan, Oliver Frost, Roman Strakhov, Yi-Fan Wu, Kaijun Lin.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Oct 27, 2017)

Wow, Max Park just got a 7x7 PB of 2:08.78, a 5.29 second improvement. And that puts him within 9 seconds of UWR, so he's almost all the way caught up already. His average will continue to drop too until he inevitably hits Feliks level.


----------



## sqAree (Oct 27, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> until he inevitably hits Feliks level



I feel like this is always a dangerous thing to say.


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 27, 2017)

Nice to see Max's PB spreadsheet changing almost daily again. For some weeks there was barely any activity!


----------



## alisterprofitt (Oct 28, 2017)

Another Max Park update: He's improved his 6x6 Mean of 3 to 1:27.81, a 2.5 second improvement, which puts him within 7 seconds of UWR.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Oct 28, 2017)

Philipp Weyer 7.77 OH single


----------



## Competition Cuber (Oct 28, 2017)

SeungBeom Cho got the 3x3 single WR!!!


----------



## alisterprofitt (Oct 29, 2017)

WOW! Max just got a 1:15.79 6x6 single, an 8 second improvement over his previous PB of 1:24.12. That means he's within 3 seconds of UWR now! He's also improved his Mean of 3 by a second, so he's really close to challenging for the 6x6 top spot I think!

Here's the link.


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Oct 29, 2017)

Phillip Weyer 7.04 tied avg pb, then 7.01 PB. He's the new Bill lol


----------



## GenTheThief (Oct 29, 2017)

28.75 ASR Feet Mean
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2608&cat=14&rnd=1
WR3 and third person to break 30 seconds!


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 30, 2017)

10.50 Avg100 3x3 OH by Kian Mansour. That is UWR.


----------



## turtwig (Nov 1, 2017)

Feliks 5.89 avg 50 and 5.97 (!) avg 100 UWRs.

https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_Unofficial_World_Records


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 1, 2017)

Feliks, Max, Patrick and Weyer brothers competing this weekend. I can smell another WR single in the air


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 1, 2017)

Yeah, I also think that single WR will not last. The average however is much safer at the moment.

That sub-6 avg100 by Feliks is crazy. It is amazing that he is still improving that much in 3x3.


----------



## applezfall (Nov 4, 2017)

Faz 4.75 single


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 4, 2017)

Some European Records by Lucas Wesche:







The 6x6 mean is WR6 and the 7x7 mean is WR3!

Meanwhile in Canberra, 41.63 Megaminx average PB by Feliks. Improvement by 0.40, but still very far away from WR2.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Nov 6, 2017)

applezfall said:


> Faz 4.75 single


Video:


----------



## alisterprofitt (Nov 6, 2017)

Max Park tied his NAR average: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2631


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 6, 2017)

Competing this weekend: Patrick Ponce, Kian Mansour, Bill Wang, Kaijun Lin, Max Park.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Nov 8, 2017)

Max just uploaded a 2x2-7x7 relay that's within a second of UWR: 




His improvement in 6x6 and 7x7 has just been staggering!


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Nov 11, 2017)

Mattia Furlan 6x6 Mean of 1:34.81 and single of 1:32.71

Mean is WR3 and Single is WR4.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Nov 11, 2017)

Max Park improves his 5x5 NAR with a 46.37 average, becoming WR2 and improving his previous average by half a second: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2655&cat=4&rnd=1


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 11, 2017)

5x5 averages

Bill Wang 50.20
Patrick Ponce 51.31


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 11, 2017)

20.13 4x4 NAR by Max Park


----------



## alisterprofitt (Nov 12, 2017)

Bill Wang got 2 sub 7 averages yesterday in 3 rounds: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/find-new/2574309/posts

Edit: And Kian actually beat Antoine Cantin in a round of OH. That's pretty sweet. Kian also got a PB single of 6.45, which is pretty incredible when you think about the fact that he already had a 6.86 average.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 12, 2017)

11.30 ER OH average Michał Pleskowicz
.02 improvement


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 14, 2017)

Many famous cubers competing this weekend.

Feliks Zemdegs (all but Megaminx), Max Park (all but 4x4), Sebastian Weyer, Philipp Weyer, Kevin Gerhardt, Mats Valk, Michał Pleskowicz, Jakub Kipa, Leo Borromeo.

And also the highest level 3x3 BLD event since worlds: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...rnCubeDay2017/registrations/psych-sheet/333bf


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 14, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Feliks Zemdegs (all but Megaminx)



Feliks is finally going to do feet???


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 14, 2017)

Max Park NR 6.18 Average

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2655


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 14, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> Feliks is finally going to do feet???


It was about time!

I meant from his top events though.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Nov 14, 2017)

What competition is he going into?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 14, 2017)

Anyone know if Patrick has a PB sheet?


----------



## alisterprofitt (Nov 14, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Anyone know if Patrick has a PB sheet?


I don't think so. I was searching for it and I stumbled upon Seung Hyuk Nahm's PB sheet though: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KsHtflEpvJSSflC3Gj2LkWeP2-ljymtE_ZnfpRp8Kqc/edit#gid=0

I didn't know he had one, and his PB in 5x5 is so close to UWR!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 15, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> I don't think so. I was searching for it and I stumbled upon Seung Hyuk Nahm's PB sheet though: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KsHtflEpvJSSflC3Gj2LkWeP2-ljymtE_ZnfpRp8Kqc/edit#gid=0
> 
> I didn't know he had one, and his PB in 5x5 is so close to UWR!


Thanks!!!


----------



## ozie (Nov 17, 2017)

Wojciech Knott: Clock single 3.95 (WR2)http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2656&cat=7&rnd=1
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2656&cat=7&rnd=1


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 18, 2017)

Jayden McNeil 3x3 PB average: 7.58
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2658/events/1/rounds/1/results

And the legendary Tomoya Firman got his 2nd ever 4BLD success with a 3:15 ranking him 26th in the world and ahead of maskow. He has only done 20-30 4BLD solves ever.
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2658/events/17/rounds/1/results
Freak

Jack Cai with another OcR 3BLD single 20.48
http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2658/events/16/rounds/1/results


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 18, 2017)

1.47 2x2 average Maciej Czapiewski
.01 away from pb, .5 away from WR

the first second sub 1.5 average


----------



## alisterprofitt (Nov 19, 2017)

Feliks got a 20.24 4x4 solve


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Nov 19, 2017)

Jay beat Cameron Stollery by 0.01 of a single 
2.03 average each but Jay got a 1.65 best single whereas Cameron had a 1.66

http://m.cubecomps.com/competitions/2658/events/2/rounds/2/results

Hehehe


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 19, 2017)

Insane megaminx results all around, particularly at Finnish Champs:
R1. 44.47 ER Amos Nordman
R2. 43.11 ER Amos Nordman, 44.64 NR Oscar Anderson
R3. 43.57 NR Oscar Anderson

And then 45.04 German NR by Kevin, 46.07 Sweedish NR by Simon, and 46.98 Polish NR by Jan Zych
41.83 Italian NR single by Mattia too


----------



## alisterprofitt (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't know how I missed this one: Max Park 8.18 OH single:


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 21, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> I don't know how I missed this one: Max Park 8.18 OH single:


It's CR.


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 21, 2017)

Max is being incredibly consistent in 3x3 lately, of his 12 last averages the worst one is a 7.00!

Actually, in average, he is faster than Feliks has ever been: The rolling average of the last 10 official averages of Max Park peaked in the first round of Berkeley Fall 2017 with a *6.557*, while Feliks Zemdegs' rolling average peaked after the final of Latin America Cubing Tour - Guatemala 2017 with *6.688*.


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 21, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> It's CR.


No...?
Justin still has an 8.04 OH single

Also, Max got a 1:32.75 and 1:31.54 6x6 average and single
2:22.08 and 2:10.03 7x7 average and single


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 22, 2017)

GenTheThief said:


> No...?
> Justin still has an 8.04 OH single


I meant Californian Record.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Nov 22, 2017)

Max Park got the UWR Average of 50, and a sub 6 average of 100: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Rev=4199&s=AM5m-fiO1vO2XdUvcPLYXHQE81LuIUJkiQ


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 22, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> Max Park got the UWR Average of 50, and a sub 6 average of 100: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...Rev=4199&s=AM5m-fiO1vO2XdUvcPLYXHQE81LuIUJkiQ


Holy cow


----------



## alisterprofitt (Nov 23, 2017)

Max Park again: 2.02:89 7x7 single, a 5.89 second improvement over his previous PB and 3.03 seconds away from UWR

Dude's getting spooky...


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 23, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> Max Park again: 2.02:89 7x7 single, a 5.89 second improvement over his previous PB and 3.03 seconds away from UWR
> 
> Dude's getting spooky...


He is doing well.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Nov 23, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> Max Park again: 2.02:89 7x7 single, a 5.89 second improvement over his previous PB and 3.03 seconds away from UWR
> 
> Dude's getting spooky...


I literally just bookmarked his spreadsheet on my chrome browser.


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 23, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> I literally just bookmarked his spreadsheet on my chrome browser.


One step ahead of you: I have set up automatic alerts for changes in his spreadsheet.


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 23, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> One step ahead of you: I have set up automatic alerts for changes in his spreadsheet.



how to do that?


----------



## alisterprofitt (Nov 23, 2017)

Sajwo said:


> how to do that?


Here you go: https://i.imgur.com/euehsIu.gifv


----------



## GenTheThief (Nov 24, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> I meant Californian Record.


Ahh.
I figured I was missing something, since, from what I've seen here, you aren't the type of person that is that uninformed about records.


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 24, 2017)

Max Park: 5.55 UWR Avg12 (0.02 faster than Feliks).

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0

On separate note: unlike previous weekends, this one will not have many famous cubers competing. Maybe the most relevant is a very motivated Shivam Bansal doing Multi-Blind.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Nov 25, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Max Park: 5.55 UWR Avg12 (0.02 faster than Feliks).
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0
> 
> On separate note: unlike previous weekends, this one will not have many famous cubers competing. Maybe the most relevant is a very motivated Shivam Bansal doing Multi-Blind.


Max is really catching up with Feliks now!  COME ON, FELIKS, YOU CAN DO THIS! TAKE BACK ALL YOUR UWRS AND SHOW EVERYBODY WHO'S STILL GOD!!!


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 25, 2017)

Seung will go to Skillcon 2017 in Las Vegas this December, where Max will also compete!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Skillcon2017/registrations/psych-sheet/333



MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> Max is really catching up with Feliks now!  COME ON, FELIKS, YOU CAN DO THIS! TAKE BACK ALL YOUR UWRS AND SHOW EVERYBODY WHO'S STILL GOD!!!


He is currently holding 10 out of 12 WRs within his strong events. How much more do you want him to dominate?


----------



## ozie (Nov 25, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> On separate note: unlike previous weekends, this one will not have many famous cubers competing. Maybe the most relevant is a very motivated Shivam Bansal doing Multi-Blind.


 
Yu Da-Hyun competes on Sunday


----------



## turtwig (Nov 25, 2017)

Max Park 37.32 UWR 5x5 single.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0

EDIT: Also 46.43 UWR avg50 by Seung-Hyk Nahm

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KsHtflEpvJSSflC3Gj2LkWeP2-ljymtE_ZnfpRp8Kqc/htmlview


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Nov 26, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Seung will go to Skillcon 2017 in Las Vegas this December, where Max will also compete!
> 
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/Skillcon2017/registrations/psych-sheet/333
> 
> ...


Officially, he's dominating, but unofficially, Max is slowly taking over, which, in the case of a Feliks fanboy, is bad.


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 26, 2017)

Finally it seems that neither Yu Da-Hyun nor Shivam Bansal showed up to their competitions, or at least they don't appear in cubecomps.


----------



## Sajwo (Nov 26, 2017)

Philipp got 6.82 average


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 27, 2017)

turtwig said:


> EDIT: Also 46.43 UWR avg50 by Seung-Hyk Nahm
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1KsHtflEpvJSSflC3Gj2LkWeP2-ljymtE_ZnfpRp8Kqc/htmlview


Short-lived UWR! It just got beaten by Max Park with 45.89. 

Also he has now the Avg12 UWR with 44.97.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Dec 3, 2017)

New 4x4 UWRs by Max Park: 20.89 Average of 5, and 22.56 Average of 12.


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 4, 2017)

Woah! Maybe a sub-5 at comp?


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Dec 4, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> New 4x4 UWRs by Max Park: 20.89 Average of 5, and 22.56 Average of 12.


Oh no, Sebastian had better do some practicing!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Dec 4, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> Woah! Maybe a sub-5 at comp?


He has a sub 5 in comp


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 5, 2017)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> He has a sub 5 in comp


Another one, I meant :/


----------



## alisterprofitt (Dec 6, 2017)

Max Park is now more than a second faster than Feliks with his 5x5 Average of 12 and 5x5 Average of 50:
https://i.imgur.com/JknAnIz.png

And almost a second faster than him with his 5x5 single. Whoa


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 6, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> Max Park is now more than a second faster than Feliks with his 5x5 Average of 12 and 5x5 Average of 50:
> https://i.imgur.com/JknAnIz.png
> 
> And almost a second faster than him with his 5x5 single. Whoa


In case anyone else is wondering what's up with the dates in the screenshot, the top one is from Max's PB sheet and uses M/D/Y because freedomland writes dates _wrong_, and the bottom is from Feliks's, which uses the sensible D/M/Y order.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 6, 2017)

xyzzy said:


> In case anyone else is wondering what's up with the dates in the screenshot, the top one is from Max's PB sheet and uses M/D/Y because freedomland writes dates _wrong_, and the bottom is from Feliks's, which uses the sensible D/M/Y order.


I could understand people whining about Americans not using metric system but honestly writing dates differently doesn’t even matter


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 6, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> I could understand people whining about Americans not using metric system but honestly writing dates differently doesn’t even matter


I think it is important because one can easily confuse the day with the month, leading to miscommunication issues between people from different countries. And as with the metric system, the US option is objectively the least sensible one.


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 6, 2017)

Please use either YYYY-MM-DD or DD-MM-YYYY.
Anything else is as stupid as the imperial units.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 6, 2017)

YYYY-MM-DD makes the most sense by far - it can't lead to confusion due to the other possibilities, and an alphabetical sort of the entire string yields a valid sort by date. DD-MM-YYYY isn't so awful, but is clearly inferior to YYYY-MM-DD. And MM-DD-YYYY is just silly. 

And just to add something on topic - Max is awesome.


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 9, 2017)

In a couple of hours, Max Park will be doing 4x4. Let's see if those recent UWRs fructify in competition.

By the way, we have a record-tying amount of competitions this weekend: https://jonatanklosko.github.io/wca_statistics/competitions_count_by_week


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Dec 10, 2017)

Feliks just got UWR 6x6 mean of 3 and average of 5!
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0
He also improved his 3x3 average of 12 by 0.01 seconds, so he's now 0.01 away from taking back his UWR!


----------



## alisterprofitt (Dec 10, 2017)

Feliks just got the UWR average of 12 back from Max Park: 5.51 average.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Dec 10, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> Feliks just got the UWR average of 12 back from Max Park: 5.51 average.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


YES!!!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 11, 2017)

MoyuDayanLover3 said:


> YES!!!


NO!!!

Also, Max Park, Seung-Hyuk Nahm, and Yi-Fan Wu are competing at Skillcon in a couple weeks, I sense some new AsR's and NAR's soon. (or maybe WRs)


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Dec 12, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> NO!!!
> 
> Also, Max Park, Seung-Hyuk Nahm, and Yi-Fan Wu are competing at Skillcon in a couple weeks, I sense some new AsR's and NAR's soon. (or maybe WRs)


I don't know about WRs, but probably some continental records, yes.


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 12, 2017)

Let's not forget Feliks is also competing this weekend in all his strong events except Megaminx.

Looks like the strongest remaining weekend in 2017 and a good chance to set some last records in this very productive year (2017 is already the year with the most WR since 2011).


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 12, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Looks like the strongest remaining weekend in 2017 and a good chance to set some last records in this very productive year (2017 is already the year with the most WR since 2011).


Aww thanks I'll pull off something nice for ya <3


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 16, 2017)

Somehow it seems Feliks missed the 4x4 first round in Sidney Championship.


----------



## Randon (Dec 16, 2017)

Feliks Zemdegs Multi-Blind PB: 9/9 42:39 (183rd in world)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2757&cat=19&rnd=1


----------



## alisterprofitt (Dec 17, 2017)

Feliks just got the third best 7x7 single ever: 2:07.58. Within a second of WR. http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2757&cat=6&rnd=1

Not his best comp but he still has the magic even when he's off.


----------



## applezfall (Dec 17, 2017)

DG 2.56 avg http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2533&cat=11&rnd=1


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 17, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Somehow it seems Feliks missed the 4x4 first round in Sidney Championship.


He missed 4x4, OH and 3BLD because he left halfway through the first day to go study for an exam.
GJ Faz, would've been hard to leave a comp.

Also, *Sydney


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 17, 2017)

Oops, now Seung missed 4x4, 5x5 and 6x6 in Skillcon. That is weird, since he had to travel to US to attend that competition.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Dec 17, 2017)

Kevin just got UWR 7x7 single on camera!


----------



## Ghost Cuber (Dec 18, 2017)

Max Park 4.78 official single and Seung Hyuk Nahm 4.99 official single. Both at Skillcon finals, different scrambles. Second sub-5 for both. I believe this is the first ever round with 2 sub-5's.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 18, 2017)

Max's 7x7 WR2 didn't last long, Kevin just got WR mean and NAR single https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2009HAYS01?event=777


----------



## alisterprofitt (Dec 18, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Max's 7x7 WR2 didn't last long, Kevin just got WR mean and NAR single https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/persons/2009HAYS01?event=777


Wait, that Puget Sound comp was in September. That WR mean has since been taken by Feliks. Unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 18, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> Wait, that Puget Sound comp was in September. That WR mean has since been taken by Feliks. Unless I'm missing something.


But Max's 7x7 average isn't even NR (same with single), but his 6x6 single and average is CR.


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 18, 2017)

Also, Max never had WR2 in 7x7. You got very confused somehow!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 19, 2017)

Gomorrite said:


> Also, Max never had WR2 in 7x7. You got very confused somehow!


For some reason, I thought he got 7x7 NARs. My bad.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Dec 21, 2017)

Max Park and Seung Hyuk Nahm are having an AMA (Ask Me Anything) on Reddit right now. https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/7lbbo0/max_park_and_seung_hyuk_nahm_ask_us_anything/


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 23, 2017)

Feliks 6x6 PB ao12 on his spreadsheet say "not good". If my PB ao12 is barely sub-4, what does that say about me?

His PB sheet:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


----------



## Dancing Jules (Dec 23, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Feliks 6x6 PB ao12 on his spreadsheet say "not good". If my PB ao12 is barely sub-4, what does that say about me?



Well it should be better than 1:32, he basically got that at comp. (Begins with second solve at Lat-Am Lima, includes Lat-Am Chía, and London Open, ends with first solve of the WC final.)


----------



## turtwig (Dec 24, 2017)

Dancing Jules said:


> Well it should be better than 1:32, he basically got that at comp. (Begins with second solve at Lat-Am Lima, includes Lat-Am Chía, and London Open, ends with first solve of the WC final.)



I'm going to guess that it's probably between Kevin's 1:26 and Max's 1:29 (probably WR2 a.k.a. not good).


----------



## alisterprofitt (Dec 24, 2017)

turtwig said:


> I'm going to guess that it's probably between Kevin's 1:26 and Max's 1:29 (probably WR2 a.k.a. not good).


You're right: It was 1:28.70 last time it was in the spreadsheet. https://i.imgur.com/YkByjes.png


----------



## Mellis Ferton (Dec 27, 2017)

Mellis Ferton said:


> Woah! Maybe a sub-5 at comp?


I predicted it!! Haha!


----------



## alisterprofitt (Dec 30, 2017)

Max Park with a 17.35 4x4 single, beating his former PB by .02. Also a 47.5 5x5 average of 1000.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 30, 2017)

alisterprofitt said:


> Max Park with a 17.35 4x4 single, beating his former PB by .02. Also a 47.5 5x5 average of 1000.


Is that 4x4 single UWR?


----------



## alisterprofitt (Dec 30, 2017)

Competition Cuber said:


> Is that 4x4 single UWR?


Nope, it's 17.13 by Sebastian. Sebastian and Max actually got the first 2 sub 18s ever on the same day I believe. Here'st he post I made about it: https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/comments/6jujj7/4x4_is_getting_insane/


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 3, 2018)

Kevin Hays seems to be the first very famous cuber to compete in 2018, this weekend in Vancouver. He will be doing all the big cubes he likes and he just uploaded a video saying that he intends to practice in 2018 as much as he did in 2017.

2018 could be an interesting year for 6x6 and 7x7 with Max having caught up with Kevin and Feliks and hopefully others joining the battle. 

-------

Unofficially, the most remarkable of the last weeks seems to be Daniel Rose-Levine wiping out all 3x3 with feet UWRs. Also Kian Mansour improving his 3x3 OH avg100 UWR from 10.43 to 10.27 is impressive. Let's see if any of these unofficial records materialize into something official.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 3, 2018)

I just noticed that Feliks's new PB in multi-BLD put him first in Kinchranks.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 3, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> I just noticed that Feliks's new PB in multi-BLD put him first in Kinchranks.


And he doesn't even have a feet score lol


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 4, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> I just noticed that Feliks's new PB in multi-BLD put him first in Kinchranks.


Then why doesnt he make a video about it.
Because it sucks?


----------



## joshsailscga (Jan 4, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> And he doesn't even have a feet score lol



Actually, kinchranks is different from WCA sum of ranks in that it only ranks you on the events you do. Please somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure that's how it works.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jan 4, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> Actually, kinchranks is different from WCA sum of ranks in that it only ranks you on the events you do. Please somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure that's how it works.


The creator said that it does count the events that you don't do. You get a zero for it. Here's the link: https://www.speedsolving.com/forum/threads/all-round-rankings-kinchranks.53353/

Click "Spoiler:Calculation"

Max Park just got a 5x5 41.74 average of 5 and 40.66 mean of 3, improving his PB by 1.5 seconds and 1.8 seconds respectively: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0

His average of 5 is now 1.4 seconds faster than Feliks', and he now holds all of the UWRs in 5x5.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 4, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> Then why doesnt he make a video about it.
> Because it sucks?


Because I already saw it first hand. XD He said it was a super safety attempt anyway.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 4, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> And he doesn't even have a feet score lol


Yeap. If Feliks just cared about it, he could be first in both Kinchranks and Sum of Ranks by a huge margin. Not only by doing the obvious such as feet or Skewb, but also I think he could improve a lot in BLD events as he obviously has an unexploited talent for it.


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 4, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Not only by doing the obvious such as feet or Skewb, but also I think he could improve a lot in BLD events as he obviously has an unexploited talent for it.



While I think Feet won't happen in some time, Skewb could happen soon, as GAN is working on one. But it is true that Feliks stil has potential for BLD.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 4, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> While I think Feet won't happen in some time, Skewb could happen soon, as GAN is working on one. But it is true that Feliks stil has potential for BLD.


I believe he could cut his 5BLD almost in half but unfortunately got DNFs at his last comp. His 4BLD is pretty decent already but he doesn't seem to be practising 3BLD at all :/


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 4, 2018)

alisterprofitt said:


> Max Park just got a 5x5 41.74 average of 5 and 40.66 mean of 3, improving his PB by 1.5 seconds and 1.8 seconds respectively:





alisterprofitt said:


> His average of 5 is now 1.4 seconds faster than Feliks', and he now holds all of the UWRs in 5x5.


Feliks is going down.
or is he?


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 4, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> Feliks is going down.
> or is he?



Well, people like Vandenbergh, Nakajima, Akkersdijk eventually couldn't keep up to be the best in many events, but I don't think it's the end of his time. Max Park has been a "Rival"(Feliks likes him) for some time, but just on 3x3 and OH. Max is now expanding on his events, as he certaily has/had the skills


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 4, 2018)

How old is Max Park and how old is Zemdegs?


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 4, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> Feliks is going down.
> or is he?


I don't think you can ever say that with Feliks. He was holding 12 WRs in 2011, dropped to 3 WRs in 3 occasions between 2013 and 2015 and now he holds 10 WRs again. For many years, every time he "went down", there has always been a comeback afterwards.


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 4, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> How old is Max Park and how old is Zemdegs?



16 and 21


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 4, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> 16 and 21


But as Zemdegs gets older, they get slower, right? Since he is probably almost at the peak performance of his cubing career
So then, would Feliks' cubing career end in like the next 1 or 1 1/2 decade or so.


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 4, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> But as Zemdegs gets older, they get slower, right? Since he is probably almost at the peak performance of his cubing career
> So then, would Feliks' cubing career end in like the next 1 or 1 1/2 decade or so.



Well, people say that your body is at it's peak at 20 so you would be right, but without any serious finger/hand/wrist injuries, he will be at least at the top. He stil has some potential to use. On the other side, giving him another decade is pretty generous, considering he only cubes since 2009 and no other cuber managed to be as dominant in a wide range of events for this long(considering it steadily gets harder)


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jan 4, 2018)

Cubed Cuber said:


> But as Zemdegs gets older, they get slower, right?


 
Historically speaking, all of the Zemdegs I've studied only slowed down after the age of 28, so this one has some time left.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 4, 2018)

Then would Max Park be the next one to dominate the speedcubing community after Feliks?


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 4, 2018)

I don't think there is a decay in hand dexterity at 20 nor at 28. Technique of professional pianists doesn't worsen until they are like 50 or older, and it's the most similar physical activity I can think of.

By the way, the 3x3 OH UWR avg5 of 8.67 was just set by Kian Mansour (previous was 8.81 by Michal Pleskowicz) and he also improved his avg100 to 10.24 (previous was 10.27).


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jan 4, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> By the way, the 3x3 OH UWR avg5 of 8.67 was just set by Kian Mansour (previous was 8.81 by Michal Pleskowicz) and he also improved his avg100 to 10.24 (previous was 10.27).



Wow, I wish he would record his solves... An OH average of 100 would be niiice.

And yeah, finger dexterity shouldn't go down too much until you're really old. The world's fastest typist is 33 (Sean Wrona) and he says that although his burst speed is lower than it was, he's actually faster on average.

Edit: And probably the world's second fastest typist is 26, so 5 years older than Feliks. And Barbara Blackburn was in her 60s still setting typing records as I recall.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 4, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Technique of professional pianists doesn't worsen until they are like 50 or older, and it's the most similar physical activity I can think of.





alisterprofitt said:


> Wow, I wish he would record his solves... An OH average of 100 would be niiice.
> 
> And yeah, finger dexterity shouldn't go down too much until you're really old. The world's fastest typist is 33 (Sean Wrona) and he says that although his burst speed is lower than it was, he's actually faster on average.
> 
> Edit: And probably the world's second fastest typist is 26, so 5 years older than Feliks. And Barbara Blackburn was in her 60s still setting typing records as I recall.


So what you're saying is that Feliks very likely would not go down before he is like 50 or so.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 5, 2018)

Seriously. It's not even worth debating whether Feliks is going down or not. He is and will be a cubing legend. Even if he quits cubing or something, no one else has accomplished what he has.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 5, 2018)

37.02 5x5 single UWR, by Max Park.


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jan 5, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> While I think Feet won't happen in some time, Skewb could happen soon, as GAN is working on one. But it is true that Feliks stil has potential for BLD.


Yeah, people tend to forget he once held the 4bld world record. That didn't happen by accident.


----------



## greentgoatgal (Jan 5, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> Yeah, people tend to forget he once held the 4bld world record. That didn't happen by accident.


Dang, I had no idea. When was that?


----------



## turtwig (Jan 6, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> Dang, I had no idea. When was that?



2011: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...egionId=&eventId=444bf&years=&history=History

It was the first comp he got a success too. He destroyed the record by over a minute!


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 6, 2018)

turtwig said:


> 2011: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...egionId=&eventId=444bf&years=&history=History
> 
> It was the first comp he got a success too. He destroyed the record by over a minute!


He needs to destroy the current record by over a minute again!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 6, 2018)

IDK _how_ we missed this, but on Dec. 15, Max Park got a sub-20 4x4 Mo3, and Im 99% certain this is UWR.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0


----------



## Ronxu (Jan 6, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> IDK _how_ we missed this, but on Dec. 15, Max Park got a sub-20 4x4 Mo3, and Im 99% certain this is UWR.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0


because nobody cares about mo3 unless it's bld or big cubes.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 7, 2018)

Max Park just got 2-7 Relay UWR:


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 7, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> IDK _how_ we missed this, but on Dec. 15, Max Park got a sub-20 4x4 Mo3, and Im 99% certain this is UWR.
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0


I think the 3x3 time is also an UWR.


----------



## Cubed Cuber (Jan 7, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Max Park just got 2-7 Relay UWR:


I'm so slow at 5x5 that the his 2-7 relay UWR time is faster than my 5x5 time.LOL


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 7, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Max Park just got 2-7 Relay UWR:


His UWR is 5:03.20, just not on camera. I don't know why he wrote UWR in the video.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdlhl64nyqv/?taken-by=maxfast23


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 7, 2018)

January Calendar!

Jan 12-14:


Feliks Zemdegs - Adelaide Summer - 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, OH, MBLD
Jayden McNeill - Adelaide Summer - all
Max Park - Thanks Four The Invite - 3x3, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, OH
Kevin Hays - Thanks Four The Invite - 5x5, 6x6, 7x7
Sebastian Weyer - Liechtenstein Open - 3x3, 4x4, 5x5
Philipp Weyer - Liechtenstein Open - 3x3, 4x4, 5x5
Cornelius Dieckmann - Liechtenstein Open - 3x3, OH

Jan 19-21:

Mark Boyanowski - Please Be Quiet - MBLD
Yi-Fan Wu - Winter Warmup - 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7
Kian Mansour - Cubing Under the Stars - 3x3, OH
Jake Klassen - Cubing Under the Stars - 3BLD
Antoine Cantin - Cubing Under the Stars - all

Jan 26-28:

Max Hilliard - Skyline Open - 3BLD
Martin Vædele Egdal - Generalforsamlingen - all
Feliks Zemdegs - Hobart Summer - 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, OH
Bill Wang - Oakville Limited Winter - 3x3
Patrick Ponce - North Star Cubing Challenge - 3x3, 5x5
Cornelius Dieckmann - Welsh Open - 3x3, OH
Shivam Bansal - MathSoc Open - 3BLD, MBLD
Max Park - SacCubing III - 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, OH
Kevin Hays - SacCubing III - 5x5, 6x6, 7x7

I might have missed some people. The events mentioned are those that should be interesting to follow.

And the 26th to 28th weekend there will be 29 WCA competitions, a new record.


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 7, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> January Calendar!
> 
> Jan 12-14:
> 
> ...



Nice  It could be great if there was such a feature on WCA page, so you can follow your favourite cubers and be notified when they go to a comp. Maybe it will happen one day.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 7, 2018)

Sajwo said:


> Nice  It could be great if there was such a feature on WCA page, so you can follow your favourite cubers and be notified when they go to a comp. Maybe it will happen one day.


I also thought about that. But maybe first it's necessary that every country uses the WCA for registration. I think Germany, Canada, Poland, China and some others don't use it at the moment.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jan 7, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> January Calendar!
> 
> Jan 12-14:
> 
> ...


Wow, great outline. You should post this on Reddit I think.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 8, 2018)

Feliks Zemdegs' 1:11.22 6x6 single UWR (improving over his previous UWR of 1:13.08).


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 8, 2018)

Also, *how on earth did we miss this: *Feliks Zemdegs has an incredible 4.90 (beating his previous 4.99) ao5, incredible UWR. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 10, 2018)

Hevin Hays' 2:10.57 Avg12 7x7 UWR (improving over Feliks' 2:12.06). 

And he has a PB spreadsheet now!


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 13, 2018)

Feliks broke his official pb in 3bld after almost 6 years with 35.45. He also improved his 5bld pb by 8 minutes, back in top100


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 13, 2018)

Sajwo said:


> Feliks broke his official pb in 3bld after almost 6 years with 35.45. He also improved his 5bld pb by 8 minutes, back in top100


Cuz the scramble was like 8/4 lol.

Also Tomoya Firman got 8.36 OH single 7th in the World
21.57 3BLD single
And 2:53 4BLD NR.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 13, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> And he has a PB spreadsheet now!


Me totally copied Max Park's style. (with the PB sheet)


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jan 13, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Me totally copied Max Park's style. (with the PB sheet)


I noticed that too. Probably with Max's permission, since Kevin seems like a great guy


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 13, 2018)

Max park just got 6x6 and 7x7 WR means, 5x5 NAR single, and 6x6 NAR single. That dude is insane
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2824&cat=6&rnd=1

Edit: I didn't even see the threads, I just got home from a comp, went to cubecomps, and saw these.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 14, 2018)

Max with the 3x3OH WR average! 9.99!

Feliks has some work to do.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 14, 2018)

Yeah, those things deserve their own thread. This one is for saying Feliks got a new Multi-BLD PB of 11/11 in 47 minutes. 

EDIT: I just noticed that Max Park is now the sixth person in the history of WCA to get WRs in 5 different events.

_World records in most events:

Feliks Zemdegs 8
Mátyás Kuti 7
Stephan Pochmann 6
Dan Cohen 5
Erik Akkersdijk 5
Max Park 5_


----------



## Bertus (Jan 14, 2018)

Sebastian got another sub20 4x4 single! 
http://www.cubecomps.com/competitions/2779/events/3/rounds/2/results


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 14, 2018)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2815&cat=11&rnd=2

Tymon Kolasiński with a WR Pyraminx single - 1.20.


----------



## turtwig (Jan 14, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2815&cat=11&rnd=2
> 
> Tymon Kolasiński with a WR Pyraminx single - 1.20.



If there's already a thread about it, I don't think you need to post it here.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 14, 2018)

Bertus said:


> Sebastian got another sub20 4x4 single!
> http://www.cubecomps.com/competitions/2779/events/3/rounds/2/results


The link's not working... can you tell me what comp it is?


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jan 14, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> The link's not working... can you tell me what comp it is?


Here you go: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2779&cat=3&rnd=2

And wow, it was just... .15 away from WR


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 14, 2018)

turtwig said:


> If there's already a thread about it, I don't think you need to post it here.


People might not see that one but will see it if they are watching this thread. That's why I did it.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 15, 2018)

It's funny that even though Max got 6x6 and 7x7 WR means, he still didn't win any of them.

Also, Feliks broke his overall 5x5 PB single, lowering it to 37.81 on Jan 7.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 17, 2018)

According to Max Parks PB sheet, he recently broke all of his 7x7 PBs.

He is also the first person to get two sub-40 official 5x5 singles, getting a 39 in the second round of thanks four the invite.


----------



## ZenTheCuber (Jan 18, 2018)

I remember at Hillcrest there were like 3 kids they were totally being chris fanboys cause like he would go to do a 2x2 solve then they would always get to near the table and they would always record his solve and i was just shaking my head


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 18, 2018)

Max Park now has the Avg5 and Avg12 UWR for 6x6.

Now in every event from 3x3 to 7x7 he has at least one UWR. And if he practices a bit more 7x7 he might completely wipe out Kevin Hays from the list of UWRs.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 22, 2018)

Max Park 2-7 relay UWR:


----------



## BenBergen (Jan 28, 2018)

Shivam got an official 40 point Multi Blind (43/46 in 58:52). Only 1 point (and a few minutes) away from the WR now.

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2857&cat=19&rnd=1


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 30, 2018)

Max Park just destroyed his 7x7 PBs: 8 second drop in Mo3, 7 second drop in Avg5 and 2.5 second drop in Avg12. Now he holds every 7x7 UWR.







The graph does not even seem to have an asymptote. How far can he go?!


----------



## Sajwo (Jan 30, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Max Park just destroyed his 7x7 PBs: 8 second drop in Mo3, 7 second drop in Avg5 and 2.5 second drop in Avg12. Now he holds every 7x7 UWR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is scary


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 30, 2018)

Feliks Zemdegs wrote 8 months ago, about the limits of speedcubing:



> 7x7: Someone will get an unofficial sub 2 single in the next 12 months or so I'm pretty sure. However, I don't know if that implies sub 2 averages are also possible.



I wonder if he still doesn't know if sub-2 averages are possible!


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 1, 2018)

Hyeon Kyo Kyoung just got an official 6.87 average! 
I don't know if he used CFOP, ZZ-Cross, or pure ZZ.

.01 seconds behind Roux...


----------



## Tao Yu (Feb 1, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> Hyeon Kyo Kyoung just got an official 6.87 average!
> I don't know if he used CFOP, ZZ-Cross, or pure ZZ.
> 
> .01 seconds behind Roux...


The video is out and he definitely used CFOP. You can see him doing y rotations.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 1, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Max Park just destroyed his 7x7 PBs: 8 second drop in Mo3, 7 second drop in Avg5 and 2.5 second drop in Avg12. Now he holds every 7x7 UWR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol his 7x7 PB mo3 is faster then Feliks' PB single


----------



## alisterprofitt (Feb 2, 2018)

Feliks just got a 1:54.44 7x7 single (UWR): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 2, 2018)

alisterprofitt said:


> Feliks just got a 1:54.44 7x7 single (UWR): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


Feliks starts practicing when his records are taken.


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 2, 2018)

alisterprofitt said:


> Feliks just got a 1:54.44 7x7 single (UWR): https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


Also, UWR Avg50 and Avg100. So still somewhat faster than Max (or rather, again faster than him).

EDIT: nevermind, some hours later Max got back the Avg50 and Avg100.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 6, 2018)

How did we miss this NAR... 7.97 single by Eli Parker. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WhaleSounds2018/results/all#e333oh 
Third solve of Eli's average in round 1


----------



## Sajwo (Feb 6, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> How did we miss this NAR... 7.97 single by Eli Parker. https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WhaleSounds2018/results/all#e333oh
> Third solve of Eli's average in round 1



NAR is 7.57 by Jonathan Esparaz, set in the same day


----------



## alisterprofitt (Feb 6, 2018)

Patrick Ponce - 6.38 3x3 Average: http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2868&cat=1&rnd=2

5.08 single as well, so close...


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 7, 2018)

Max Park 3x3 unofficial PBs: new 4.98 ao5, 5.36 ao12, 5.82 ao50, and he tied his 6.27 ao1000.
His PB sheet


----------



## greentgoatgal (Feb 7, 2018)

How quickly did Max Park get sub 10?


----------



## alisterprofitt (Feb 8, 2018)

Max Park - 9.18 OH Average of 12 (UWR), 7.74 OH Mean of 3 (UWR?): https://www.instagram.com/p/Be67eZeH_0S/?hl=zh-hk&taken-by=maxfast23

Also UWR2 8.76 OH Average of 5 and a 6.7 single.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 8, 2018)

greentgoatgal said:


> How quickly did Max Park get sub 10?


August 18 2012 (20.56) - August 15 2015 (9.90)


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 10, 2018)

Kian Mansour got a 6.09 3x3 Avg100. I believe that that is UWR3 (puts him 0.08 ahead of Seung-Hyuk Nahm).


----------



## alisterprofitt (Feb 10, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Kian Mansour got a 6.09 3x3 Avg100. I believe that that is UWR3 (puts him 0.8 ahead of Seung-Hyuk Nahm).


So he's back to practicing Two-handed. Maybe that's why he deleted all his OH stats, because he's refocusing his energy.


----------



## FJT97 (Feb 10, 2018)

alisterprofitt said:


> So he's back to practicing Two-handed. Maybe that's why he deleted all his OH stats, because he's refocusing his energy.



I heard his next goal is to be OH sub10 globally. So not really refocused


----------



## 1973486 (Feb 10, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Kian Mansour got a 6.09 3x3 Avg100. I believe that that is UWR3 (puts him 0.8 ahead of Seung-Hyuk Nahm).



Do you mean 0.08?


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 10, 2018)

1973486 said:


> Do you mean 0.08?


Yes, thanks.


----------



## Bertus (Feb 11, 2018)

Very easy last scramble for the fastest group in the second round results in a few very good singles (2x2):
Kevin Gerhard 0.66 (NR)
Oliver Fritz 0.80
Kévin Cagnon 0.90
and a few more near sub1s.

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2854&cat=2&rnd=2


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 14, 2018)

George Scholey 1.92 2x2 average British NR. Also his first sub-2 average.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/WelshOpen2018


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 17, 2018)

Max Park UWRs in 6x6 mo3, Avg5, Avg12, Avg50 and Avg100. The mo3 he takes it from Feliks, the Avg5 from Kevin and the rest from himself.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 18, 2018)

Derpy got a 6.24 official squan single. SNS winter had Rowe, Tommy, and Daniel, high-level squan event.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SlowNSteadyWinter2018/results/all#esq1


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 18, 2018)

Many PBs by Martin Vædele Egdal, meaning he will get very close to Jayden McNeil in the sum of average ranks.


----------



## joshsailscga (Feb 19, 2018)

Apparently Antoine is going CN now. Check out his latest youtube vids.


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 20, 2018)

42.66 NAR Megaminx average by Andy Denny


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 20, 2018)

Mats Valk got a 6.84 3x3 average, coming within 0.01 of his NR average.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 21, 2018)

News on Max:

On Feb 24-25, he will be going to Berkeley Winter where he will be competing in 3x3-7x7 and OH. I definitely think that we could see more NARs or possiby WRs this weekend. He will completely destroy those events, he is ahead by 2 secs for 3x3, almost 10 secs for 4x4, 15 for 5x5, 35 for 6x6, 45 seconds for 7x7, and 2 for OH. This comp won't even be close.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 23, 2018)

Feliks got a 4.86 PB ao5: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 26, 2018)

Shocking news: Max Park went to a competition and got no PBs! 

Most of his results are quite good though.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 27, 2018)

What on earth... how do I even say this... Max Park got a 36.18 second 5x5 PB single... how?


----------



## alisterprofitt (Feb 27, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> What on earth... how do I even say this... Max Park got a 36.18 second 5x5 PB single... how?


I wonder how I didn't notice this lol. 5x5 is the only event Max still underperforms in officially IMO.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Feb 27, 2018)

Kevin hays got 1:53 7x7 UWR single
10/10 reaction. He's not out of the big cube scene yet!!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 5, 2018)

Max Park just got 5x5 ao12-ao1000 PBs. All of his 5x5 PBs except for ao12 (which is still more then 0.5 faster) are more then 1 second faster the Feliks'. Feliks needs to practice!!


----------



## alisterprofitt (Mar 5, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Max Park just got 5x5 ao12-ao1000 PBs. All of his 5x5 PBs except for ao12 (which is still more then 0.5 faster) are more then 1 second faster the Feliks'. Feliks needs to practice!!


Also got a PB average of 1000 in 3x3 - 6.19. He'll get to sub 6 by the end of the year I reckon.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Mar 5, 2018)

alisterprofitt said:


> Also got a PB average of 1000 in 3x3 - 6.19. He'll get to sub 6 by the end of the year I reckon.


That long! : ) I think that he will be sub 6 before summer is over, and if he is then he might be sub 5.8 before the end of the year, (which may or may not happen, but I would not be surprised if he is sub 5.8 officially before 2019).


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 11, 2018)

Besides Daniels feet WR and CRs, and Kevin's 7x7 WRs, we have also had multiple CRs:

Pedro Alejandro Condo Tellez got 1:39.66 single, and well as 7x7 2:12.14 single and 2:21.32 Mo3, all South American records.

Cale Schoon got 1:57.57 4BLD NAR

Tom Nelson got 4BLD (2:10.47) and 5BLD (4:11.21) OcRs

Finally, some ERs, with a 4:29.93 5BLD by Roman Strakhov, and a 2:14.18 7x7 single by Michal Halzcuk


----------



## Loser (Mar 13, 2018)

max added ao10000 to his sheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 17, 2018)

Feliks got OH be single, his first since 2015, as well as PB ao50 and ao100.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1etN_cYzamRragAUqp06ybWQmBOP91s3WeZNn0spiVT4/edit#gid=0


----------



## Genesis (Mar 17, 2018)

For a moment I thought this thread was about watches famous cubers wear at comps


----------



## alisterprofitt (Mar 17, 2018)

Genesis said:


> For a moment I thought this thread was about watches famous cubers wear at comps


We try to cover that too


----------



## turtwig (Mar 17, 2018)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/178OTjiG2N0OBdps0x5dW0-o8LcFci7a1quay9dHduuo/edit#gid=0

New Skewb row... is Kevin practicing Skewb? lol


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 17, 2018)

turtwig said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/178OTjiG2N0OBdps0x5dW0-o8LcFci7a1quay9dHduuo/edit#gid=0
> 
> New Skewb row... is Kevin practicing Skewb? lol


Also, his PB sheet says yuxin huanglong 3x3 M, astually kind of excited, their 7x7 was really smooth.

Edit: Seems that he finished his skewb row, with a 1.79 PB single

Also, at ASFA, Jay got 3x3 PB single and average, and 4x4 PB Average. Feliks also got lowered his squan PB average to 14.96

Edit2: Kevin also got a 4:55 2-7 relay.


----------



## Gomorrite (Mar 21, 2018)

Feliks Zemdegs' new 2:03.46 7x7 Avg5 PB is just 0.05 shy from Max Park's UWR. He also got other recent PBs in 6x6 and 7x7. He wants his WRs back!







11.5 seconds faster than Kevin Hays' PB.


----------



## turtwig (Mar 24, 2018)

Kian Mansour 6.52 average and Bill Wang 4.76 single.

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=2942&cat=1&rnd=3


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 26, 2018)

Max park recently got 3x3 PBs ao5, ao50, ao1000, and ao10000. He got 4x4 PB ao5, 50, 100, and 1000, as well as 5x5 PB ao12-ao1000


----------



## teboecubes (Mar 26, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Max park recently got 3x3 PBs ao5, ao50, ao1000, and ao10000. He got 4x4 PB ao5, 50, 100, and 1000, as well as 5x5 PB ao12-ao1000


who even measures ao10000 tho


----------



## Hazel (Mar 26, 2018)

teboecubes said:


> who even measures ao10000 tho


Max Park, apparently. Maybe when you're as fast as him it's useful to have averages that large.


----------



## Gomorrite (Mar 27, 2018)

Sebastian Weyer claims back Avg5, Avg12 and Avg100 for 4x4. He wants the WR back!

Neither Kevin Hays nor Sebastian Weyer (nor the Zemdegs, but that's a given) seem to be willing to give up against Max Park in 2018. The battle is on!


----------



## alisterprofitt (Mar 31, 2018)

Max Park with a NAR 43.72 5x5 Average. PB by over a second and .5 away from the WR.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 1, 2018)

He also got recent 6x6 at home PBs.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 2, 2018)

Also, nobody mentioned that at AZcubing, he got an 8.10 OH PB single, beating his 8.18.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Apr 4, 2018)

Max Park just got a UWR 1:51.23 7x7 single, beating out the old UWR by 2.4 seconds. https://i.imgur.com/4TuVL7f.png


----------



## Gomorrite (Apr 4, 2018)

He claimed quite a few UWRs in 6x6 and 7x7 yesterday.

Once again, Kevin Hays has 0 entries in the UWR page official events, and perhaps more shockingly, Feliks Zemdegs is down to 2 entries! Meanwhile Sebastian Weyer resists. 

I see Max Park will attend 5 competitions in April and May, but only one has 6x6 and only one has 7x7. I hope he can use those opportunities to set new records, let's not forget that right now his 7x7 Avg100 UWR is faster than his best official Mo3.


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello! I was looking around the internet and found that Lucas Etter hasn't been to a competition a long time ago. His last competition was the world championships 2017 which was around 8 months ago! He hardly posts on his YouTube channel. If you check the WCA website, and go to US Nat's 2018, Lucas Etter isn't registered for the competition!

what happened to him? has he quit cubing?


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Apr 5, 2018)

He was diagnosed with juvenile idiopathic arthritis 
https://www.reddit.com/r/Cubers/com...uvenile_idiopathic/?utm_source=reddit-android


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 8, 2018)

Louie Jay Quibote from the Philippians got a 22.78 3x3 feet single last week, which puts him at 3rd in the world and 1st in Asia. http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3035&compid=5


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 8, 2018)

max park got 5.99 NAR 3x3 average


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 8, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> max park got 5.99 NAR 3x3 average



Looked at your PB sheet. You have a 3.x 2x2 ao1000. You also say you want to learn CLL, what do you use now?


----------



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Looked at your PB sheet. You have a 3.x 2x2 ao1000. You also say you want to learn CLL, what do you use now?


My guess is ortega, I'm sub-4 on 2x2 and that's what I use.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 8, 2018)

Aerma said:


> My guess is ortega, I'm sub-4 on 2x2 and that's what I use.



Really?!? I’m trying to get sub 4 with CLL


----------



## Hazel (Apr 8, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Really?!? I’m trying to get sub 4 with CLL


Well I do know and use a few CLL cases but not that many


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 10, 2018)

Feliks got OcR 7x7 Single and average, knocking Max Park back down to third in the world. He also got a nice 6.1 3x3 average in finals.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/PerthAutumn2018


----------



## Gomorrite (Apr 17, 2018)

1:10.91 6x6 single UWR by Max Park. He now holds all UWRs in 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7. Also Feliks Zemdegs only holds one UWR at the moment (3x3 Avg5).

And he will have a very busy competition schedule this spring and early summer.


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 17, 2018)

I think Kian might be sub-10 OH now...


----------



## alisterprofitt (Apr 18, 2018)

joshsailscga said:


> I think Kian might be sub-10 OH now...



He's sub 9.7 OH (He has a 9.63 average of 1000)


----------



## joshsailscga (Apr 18, 2018)

alisterprofitt said:


> He's sub 9.7 OH (He has a 9.63 average of 1000)



...right. That's what I saw also. I was just pointing out that his stated goal was to be sub-10 and he has certainly done that.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 20, 2018)

WOW, nobody noticed this, but according to the UWR page, Sebastian Weyer 16.13 4x4 single on April 12.


----------



## alisterprofitt (Apr 20, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> WOW, nobody noticed this, but according to the UWR page, Sebastian Weyer 16.13 4x4 single on April 12.


Yeah, I only realized it today when someone corrected me. I thought Max got the UWR today with his 16.88.


----------



## MoyuDayanLover3 (Apr 22, 2018)

Feliks just got the 5x5 WR single (37.93) and 2x2 OCR avg (1.54).
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3101&cat=4&rnd=1


----------



## Gomorrite (Apr 22, 2018)

1:53.56 Mo3 in 6x6 by Kevin Hays. His worse Mo3 since finals in US Nationals 2015. 

EDIT: His 7x7 has equally horrible! What happened to him today?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 22, 2018)

Probably has something to do with skewb.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Apr 22, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Probably has something to do with skewb.


So focused on winning skewb, I bet your right


----------



## Gomorrite (Apr 23, 2018)

5.80 3x3 Avg100 UWR by Max Park... and a few hours later Feliks Zemdegs ties the UWR!

Also the 3x3 Avg12 UWR belongs to Feliks Zemdegs now (5.34, which is 0.02 faster than Max Park's previous UWR)


----------



## alisterprofitt (Apr 23, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> 5.80 3x3 Avg100 UWR by Max Park... and a few hours later Feliks Zemdegs ties the UWR!
> 
> Also the 3x3 Avg12 UWR belongs to Feliks Zemdegs now (5.34, which is 0.02 faster than Max Park's previous UWR)


Hmm, so Feliks improved his average of 100 by 0.17 in one day?


----------



## Gomorrite (Apr 23, 2018)

alisterprofitt said:


> Hmm, so Feliks improved his average of 100 by 0.17 in one day?


Well, I kind of suspect that Feliks does not do long practice sessions of a single event as often as Max Park does. Hence his usually strong Avg5s or Avg12s, but comparatively weaker Avg50 or Avg100... until he decides to do a long session.

Also, at least for bigger cubes, I also suspect that Max's big averages (Avg1000 is obvious!) are often calculated over several practice sessions, while Feliks avoids doing that.

This is just my hypothesis based on watching their PBs evolution over many months. 

At the moment I am hoping for a strong comeback of Feliks this early Summer (or early Winter in Australia) similar to what happened last year.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 23, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> At the moment I am hoping for a strong comeback of Feliks this early Summer (or early Winter in Australia) similar to what happened last year.


Keep in mind, Max will have many competition chances with the West Coast Cubing Tour (WCCT?)


----------



## James Hake (Apr 25, 2018)

sebastian weyer got a uwr 19.95 4x4 ao5


----------



## cubeshepherd (Apr 25, 2018)

James Hake said:


> sebastian weyer got a uwr 19.95 4x4 ao5


Wow! He is really killing 4x4 officially and unofficially, which is really impressive.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Apr 26, 2018)

On Feliks' PB sheet, his 6x6 PB Mo3 is 1:20.93, but his PB ao5 is 1:20.21. lol


----------



## ozie (Apr 26, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> On Feliks' PB sheet, his 6x6 PB Mo3 is 1:20.93, but his PB ao5 is 1:20.21. lol



The mo3 could be higher or lower than the ao5. Nothing special here.
Example: 3 / 4 / 7 / 5 / 2
the ao5 is 4
the mo3's are 4.67, 5.33 and 4.67


----------



## turtwig (May 1, 2018)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/178OTjiG2N0OBdps0x5dW0-o8LcFci7a1quay9dHduuo/edit#gid=0

Looks like Kevin has a secret 5x5 called "Everything Sucks" (lol)


----------



## Gomorrite (May 3, 2018)

40.70 5x5 Avg5 UWR by Max Park, over a second improvement over his previous UWR (41.74).

We are getting closer to sub-40 averages, as well as sub-20 in 4x4. 

On a different note, the main competition to keep an eye on this weekend is Qualifornia, with Max Park doing 6x6 and 7x7, as well as a bunch of top BLDers competing. Meanwhile Feliks Zemdegs will be competing in Australia.


----------



## Burnsy101 (May 3, 2018)

Its insane. For years the 5/20/40/1:20/2:00 barriers looked unbreakable, yet it feels like they might all go within the next 2 years


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 3, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> as well as sub-20 in 4x4.


Sabastian has an unofficial sub-20 ao5 on 4x4. It's on the UWR page.


----------



## Gomorrite (May 9, 2018)

Kian Mansour updated his PB spreadsheet with his OH times. His new Avg100 PB is now 1.17 seconds faster than Max Park's...


----------



## alisterprofitt (May 9, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Kian Mansour updated his PB spreadsheet with his OH times. His new Avg100 PB is now 1.17 seconds faster than Max Park's...


It is incredible he doesn't have the world record average yet...


----------



## Hazel (May 9, 2018)

alisterprofitt said:


> It is incredible he doesn't have the world record average yet...


Soon


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 10, 2018)

alisterprofitt said:


> It is incredible he doesn't have the world record average yet...


Not really, we have seen how much nerves have affected his times for a while now.


----------



## Gomorrite (May 11, 2018)

Feliks Zemdegs holds now 0 UWRs.

https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_Unofficial_World_Records


----------



## alisterprofitt (May 11, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Feliks Zemdegs holds now 0 UWRs.
> 
> https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_Unofficial_World_Records


I'd like your comment, but it's a bit sad to see the greatest of all time is now being slowly surpassed by others.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 11, 2018)

alisterprofitt said:


> I'd like your comment, but it's a bit sad to see the greatest of all time is now being slowly surpassed by others.


He keeps taking them back though!


----------



## Gomorrite (May 11, 2018)

alisterprofitt said:


> I'd like your comment, but it's a bit sad to see the greatest of all time is now being slowly surpassed by others.


To be fair, "others" means only Max, and only for now. Feliks can still make a comeback.


----------



## Thom S. (May 11, 2018)

alisterprofitt said:


> I'd like your comment, but it's a bit sad to see the greatest of all time is now being slowly surpassed by others.



It's not like he's really getting pushed away(I'd agree his prime is over tho) it's just that he's not unmatched anymore. When you think of his prime there are multiple worldclass people but only Feliks is going to get it. Now others have catched up to a equal degree so it's anybodys game which means others will get along with him.
I don't think he will stay at the top 3 for 2-7 for much longer but he's definitely not surpassed yet.


----------



## alisterprofitt (May 11, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> To be fair, "others" means only Max, and only for now. Feliks can still make a comeback.


I'm including Sebastian Weyer for 4x4 and Kian Mansour for OH (Although he doesn't have any records yet, it seems inevitable that he'll break at least the average soon. Feliks single looks safe for now though ) But yeah, Feliks has shown that he's still at the top, demonstrated most clearly by his 5.97 and 5.80 3x3 averages last year after he realized Max was too close


----------



## ozie (May 13, 2018)

Kevin Gerhardt 2x2 avg 1.37s

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3174&cat=2&rnd=3


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 14, 2018)

ouch.


----------



## Gomorrite (May 14, 2018)

After a bunch of PBs last weekend, Martin Vædele Egdal should now be first in the Sum of Average Ranks as soon as it is updated.

Now we have 3 different people leading Sum of Single Ranks, Sum of Average Ranks, and Kinchranks.


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 15, 2018)

Wow, no one pointed out Max Park's 35.39 5x5 PB single or his 5.92 3z3 ao1000, also the first sub-6. Completely insane.


----------



## Gomorrite (May 18, 2018)

Feliks Zemdegs will attend the West Coast Cubing Tour. 

Max Park and Feliks Zemdegs touring together means WRs for sure!


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 24, 2018)

Also, Kevin Hays will be attending the West Coast Cubing Tour. 6x6 and 7x7 will be interesting with Feliks, Max, anf Kevin. I expect many new WRs to happen then.


----------



## Gomorrite (May 25, 2018)

This weekend:

- Shivam Bansal is doing Multi-BLD this weekend in Indian Nationals. Very recently he got a 48/48 success, so with 3 attempts in 3 different days, I would say we have good chances of WR.

- Max Park is doing 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 and 6x6.

- Ishaan Agrawal is doing 3BLD (UWR holder for single, mo3, Avg5, Avg12).

- Jake Klassen is doing 3BLD (UWR holder until a few months ago when Ishaan took them back).

- Jeff Park (WR3) is also doing 3BLD.

- Tom Nelson (WR2) is doing 5BLD.

- Daniel Rose-Levine is doing feet.

- There are two competitions in Poland, so I guess a Skewb record could be broken.


----------



## Loser (May 25, 2018)

I was looking at the schedule for Indian nats, and shouldn't the first multi attempt have been about 8 hours ago?


----------



## xyzzy (May 25, 2018)

Loser said:


> I was looking at the schedule for Indian nats, and shouldn't the first multi attempt have been about 8 hours ago?


Shivam had a 44/48, apparently.


----------



## CornerCutter (May 27, 2018)

Shivam got 37/48 in the last round, in 60:00:00.


----------



## weatherman223 (May 27, 2018)

Ishaan was sick and could not do blind this weekend.


----------



## Competition Cuber (May 28, 2018)

Will Callan got a 1.39 2x2 NaR, and also the first counting sub-1. I was there, it was crazy!


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (May 28, 2018)

Max got 3 sub 20s on 4x4 today in 10 solves


----------



## GenTheThief (May 30, 2018)

Jay and Martin both nemisize over 100,000 people!


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 30, 2018)

GenTheThief said:


> Jay and Martin both nemisize over 100,000 people!


Wow. For me the most amazing part of that is that there are over 100,000 cubers that have competed and thus can be nemesized! It's astounding how far cubing has come.


----------



## Gomorrite (May 30, 2018)

The top 3 in Kinchranks is competing this weekend, although the most likely outcome is Stanley Chapel getting further away in the lead. 



Mike Hughey said:


> Wow. For me the most amazing part of that is that there are over 100,000 cubers that have competed and thus can be nemesized! It's astounding how far cubing has come.


That is nothing, I already calculated that by 2052 the whole population of the Earth will have a WCA profile.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 11, 2018)

1:49.59 7x7 single UWR by Max Park, the first sub 1:50!

This weekend:
*
Tårnby Cube Træf 2018*

- Rasmus Stub Detlefsen: Square-1 (WR holder for Square-1, single and average).
- Martin Vædele Egdal (Leader in Sum of Average Ranks)
*
CubingUSA Western Championship 2018*

- Max Park: 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, OH
- Kevin Hays: 5x5, 6x6, 7x7
- Stanley Chapel: most events (WR holder for 4BLD and leader of Kinchranks)
- Jeff Park: 3BLD (new WR holder)
- Ishaan Agrawal: 3BLD (possibly UWR holder)
- Mark Boyanoski: Multi-Blind (WR holder)
- Graham Siggins: 4BLD, 5BLD, Multi-Blind (unofficialy getting close to WR times)
- Neel Gore: 3BLD, 4BLD
- Daniel Lin: 3BLD (possibly UWR holder)

*Windsor Classic 2018*

- Tommy Cherry: Feet (WR2 average)

*Project Warszawa 2018*

- Jonatan Kłosko: Skewb (WR single, WR3 average)
- Michał Rzewuski: Skewb (WR2 average)
- Maciej Czapiewski: 2x2 (WR single and average)

*New Hope Open Spring 2018*

- Patrick Ponce: 3x3, 4x4


----------



## schapel (Jun 14, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> *CubingUSA Western Championship 2018*



Daniel Lin? He has multiple 17.xx 3BLD ao5s, but he competes very rarely. I'd be surprised if he didn't get at least one sub-20 this weekend


----------



## Loser (Jun 15, 2018)

Megaminx at New Hope Spring 2018 will likely be wr podium with Patrick, Nicolas, Aj Kamal, and Alexei Sinyavin.
Edit: Drl (sor3) is also competing at Quizzical Quabbin Qualifier this weekend. He has 2-7, bld, oh, pyra, skewb, squan, mega.
Another edit: Brandon Lin has squan at Western Champs


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 15, 2018)

Loser said:


> Drl (sor3)


"Daniel Rose Levine, Sum of Ranks". But not that easy to guess by everyone if you don't really write it.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 16, 2018)

Martin Vædele Egdal got a 1:53.67 average in 6x6, meaning he will improve his rank from 96 to 44, distancing himself quite a bit from Jayden McNeill in Sum of Average Ranks.


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 16, 2018)

Tommy hasn’t had exciting feet averages today, but Kevin Min set AsR for Feet single. Congrats!


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 27, 2018)

Max Park improved this 3x3 Avg12 UWR from 5.28 to 5.22.


----------



## Loser (Jun 27, 2018)

22 comps this weekend! 11 are one day, 9 are 2 day, and 2 are 3 days. This is everyone who is competing in an event they are top 10 in the world in for average (either single or average for blind events). I also added in a few ppl who weren't top 10 but were noteworthy. Anyone else who you think should be included just reply in this thread and If I agree I'll add them. 2 comps didn't have pysch sheets but I knew one person, any help on those would be great as well.

*Peru Nationals 2018*
Juan Pablo Huanqui (second in the world) has megaminx, and will also be attempting the 24 hour megaminx Guinness World Record as well. Gianfranco Huanqui (3rd for 3bld and 10th for multi) has both of those. Pedro Alejandro Condo Tellez (7th in the world) has 7x7.

*Svetlye Gory Open 2018*
Alexey Zharikov (8th in the world) has 7x7. Artyom Martirosov (9th in the world) has 3bld. Dmitry Gundin (6th in the world) has clock. Roman Strakhov (3rd in the world for 4bld and 5bld) has both of those. Grigorii Alekseev (5th in the world) has 5bld.

*LLS VI 2018*
Tymon Kolasinski (wr holder) has pyra. This comp isn't on wca and doesn't have a pysch sheet so I'm not sure about anyone else. If anyone knows of other ppl and they could tell me that would be nice.

*Brisbane Winter 2018*
Jack Cai (7th in the world for single and average) has 3bld. Tomoya Firman (9th in the world) has 4bld. And some guy named Feliks has 3, 4, 5, and oh.

*DFW Cubing Fiesta June 2018*
Jeff Park (wr single holder and 3rd for average) has 3bld. Timothy Goh (10th in the world) has 4bld. Dylan Miller has 3x3 and is 11th in the world.

*Please Be Quiet Beijing 2018*
Kaijun Lin (4th for 3bld single, 5th for average, 2nd for 4bld, and 1st for 5bld) has all 3. Baiqiang Dong (4th in the world) has fmc. Yucheng Chen (5th in the world) has multi blind.

*Maryland 2018*
Yi-Fan Wu (8th for 4x4 and 10th for 5x5) has both of those. Justin Mallari (7th in the world) and Pavan Ravindra (8th in the world) both have oh. Tommy Szeliga (10th in the world) has squan. Rowe Hessler and Eva Kato are 11th and 14th in the world and also have it. Ryan Deline (6th in the world) has fmc. Neel Gore (7th in the world) has 4bld.

*Vantaa Open 2018*
Amos Nordman (4th in the world) has megaminx. 

*Peterborough Open 2018*
Ciarán Beahan (7th for 5x5 and 5th for 6x6) has 5-7.

*Maru X 2018*
Kai Wen Wang (6th for 3x3 and 10th for oh) has both. This is another comp without a pysch sheet, so any help on this would be great.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice PB improvements by Max Park in OH:

Avg 50 from 10.03 to 9.8
Avg 100 from 10.36 to 9.95

Even though his unofficial times are still very far from Kian Mansour's, he is clearly a better competitor, so I think he could still get the WR back one day.


----------



## Loser (Jun 28, 2018)

And he's max park and could average 8.5 in a month


----------



## Loser (Jun 28, 2018)

Kian got an 8.86 ao100 on one handed how tf.
I might be late on this but max got a 6.03 ao10000 as well


----------



## Dancing Jules (Jun 28, 2018)

Loser said:


> 6.03 ao10000



Oh wow. global sub6 just around the corner.


----------



## MattP98 (Jun 29, 2018)

Loser said:


> 2 comps didn't have pysch sheets but I knew one person, any help on those would be great as well.



Michał Krasowski is competing in Skewb at LLS VI (10th in the world) and Rafał Waryszak is competing in Pyra at the same comp (6th in the world). Unfortunately both are from Poland and so are unlikely to break any records.

Kai-Wen Wang is by far the most notable competitor at Maru X. Kuo-Hau Wu (~30th in the world for 6x6 and 7x7) is competing in both, and so is Ping-Yueh Huang in 5x5 (21st in the world) but that's about it.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jun 29, 2018)

Dancing Jules said:


> Oh wow. global sub6 just around the corner.


Considering an avg10000 includes solves from several months ago, I think it is quite safe to say he is sub-6 already for a while. He is probably not yet sub-6 with stackmat timer though.

On the other hand, I find this global sub-x concept quite vague and meaningless. Anything above avg100 doesn't seem like a good metric of speed to me.


----------



## Loser (Jun 29, 2018)

So far this weekend:
*Svetlye Gory Open 2018*
Alexey Zharikov got a 1:40.55 6x6 mean, putting him 10th in the world.
*Peru Nationals 2018*
Gianfranco Huanqui got a 3:13 and a 3:19 success in 4bld, and dnfed the other attempt, so nothing noteworthy.


----------



## schapel (Jun 29, 2018)

In case anybody is still unaware all the people mentioned above for the Brisbane comp got their flights cancelled so they will not be attending.


----------



## Loser (Jun 29, 2018)

Wait what Feliks isn't competing? Rip


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jun 30, 2018)

schapel said:


> In case anybody is still unaware all the people mentioned above for the Brisbane comp got their flights cancelled so they will not be attending.


With the excepion of Tomoya from what I heard


----------



## schapel (Jun 30, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> With the excepion of Tomoya from what I heard


His backup flight got cancelled too


----------



## CornerCutter (Jun 30, 2018)

schapel said:


> His backup flight got cancelled too


What's the reason?


----------



## schapel (Jun 30, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> What's the reason?


Incompetent airlines I suppose?


----------



## GenTheThief (Jun 30, 2018)

Kaijun Lin 4BLD WR
1:26.41


----------



## GenTheThief (Jul 1, 2018)

Yucheng Chen
39/43 57:15 MBLD NR
WR5


----------



## Loser (Jul 1, 2018)

With Rowe Hessler's 4BLD success today, he is the newest platinum member of the WCA!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 3, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Loser (Jul 9, 2018)

*Here's a summary of who and when on the West Coast Cubing Tour:*
I got lazy last week and didn't do one for this weekend so I'll do this to make up.
This is everyone top 100 in the world for average, single for bld.
*
West Coast Cubing Tour Los Angeles 2018*
First comp of the tour, on Wednesday. 2 rounds of BLD, mega, and 2x2, a round of 4x4 and 7x7, and 3 rounds of 3x3.
3x3: Feliks has the WR, Max is second, and Jayden McNeill is 19th.
2x2: Feliks is 10th, Jayden is 11th, and Chris Olson is 19th.
4x4: Max has WR, Feliks is 3rd, Jayden is 39th, and Nathan Soria is 52nd.
7x7: Max has WR, and Feliks is 3rd.
BLD: Neel Gore is 10th, and Jayden is 66th.
Mega: Feliks is 8th.

*West Coast Cubing Tour Fresno 2018*
Second Comp of the tour, begins a back to back. The Saturday 3 days after WCCT LA. 3 rounds of 3x3, 2 rounds of OH, mega, pyra, and 4x4. 7x7 has one round with a tentative second.
3x3: Feliks has WR, Max is second, Patrick Ponce is third, Jayden is 19th, Danny Park is 39th, Paul Mahvi is 55th, Christopher Yen 61st, and Kevin Hays is 88th.
4x4: Max has WR, Feliks is third, Patrick is 7th, Kevin is 17th, Jayden is 39th and Danny is 46th.
7x7: Max has WR, Kevin is second, Feliks is third, Patrick is 74th, Danny is 75th, and Paul is 87th.
OH: Max is second, Feliks is third, Patrick is fifth, Jayden is 25th, Danny is 47th, and Weston Mizumoto is 61st.
Mega: Feliks is 8th, Patrick is 12th, and Riley Woo is 71st.
Pyra: lolwut
Noah Arthurs is competing here but there isn't BLD.

*West Coast Cubing Tour Cupertino 2018*
The tail end of the back to back. 3 rounds of 3x3, 2 of skewb, and one round of 5x5, 6x6, squan, and BLD.
3x3: Feliks Max and Patrick are 123, Jayden is 19th, Paul is 55th, Chris Yen is 61st, and Kevin is 88th.
5x5: Max has WR, Feliks is 2nd, Kevin is 6th, Patrick is 9th, Paul is 60th, and Jayden is 65th.
6x6: Max Feliks and Kevin are 123, Patrick is 11th, Mitchell Lane is 35th, Paul is 60th, and Jayden is 69th.
BLD: Ishaan Agrawal is 8th, Neel is 10th, Daniel Lin is 13th, Graham Siggins is 34th, Riley is 43rd, Noah is 55th, and Jayden is 69th.
Skewb: Jayden is 37th.
Squan: Brandon Lin is 6th, Jayden is 12th, and Patrick is 58th.

*West Coast Cubing Tour Reno 2018*
The last one called WCCT, and the only Nevada one, another Wednesday comp. 3 days after WCCT Fresno. 2 rounds of Squan, Skewb, BLD, OH, 2x2 and 4x4. The only comp on the tour without 3x3.
2x2: Feliks is 10th, Jayden is 12th, and Chris Olson is 19th.
4x4: Max has WR, Feliks is 3rd, Patrick is 7th, and Jayden is 39th.
BLD: Neel is 10th and Jayden is 66th.
OH: Max is second, Feliks is 3rd, Patrick is 5th, and Jayden is 25th.
Skewb: Jayden is 37th and Feliks is 484th.
Squan: Jayden is 12th, Calvin Nielson is 36th, and Patrick is 58th.

*Snoco Summer 2018*
The only 2 day comp of the tour! The Friday-Saturday 2 days after WCCT Reno.
3 rounds of 3x3, 2 of 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, BLD, OH, pyra and squan, and one of mega. Max Park is unfortunately not going.
3x3: Feliks has WR, Jayden is 19th, Luke Tycksen is 50th, Anthony Brooks is 80th, and Kevin is 88th.
4x4: Feliks is 3rd, Luke is 16th, Kevin is 17th, Jayden is 39th, and Aryan Kejriwal is 53rd.
5x5: Feliks is 2nd, Kevin is 6th, Luke is 22nd, Aryan is 26th, and Jayden is 65th.
6x6: Feliks and Kevin are 2 and 3, Aryan is 6th, Luke is 25th, Jayden is 69th, and Zachary White is 73rd.
7x7: Kevin and Feliks are 2 and 3, Aryan is 15th, and Zach is 36th.
BLD: Max Hilliard is 7th and Jayden is 66th.
OH: Feliks is 3rd, Luke is 14th, Jayden is 25th, and Weston is 61st.
Mega: Feliks is 8th, Ethan Davis is 17th, and Luke is 76th.
Pyra: Kyle Polage is 67th.
Squan: Jayden is 12th, Aiden Bartlett is 19th, Ben Yu is 28th, Benjamin Gottschalk is 41st, and Ethan Rusnak is 95th.

Wowza. These ranks will likely change by Snoco but who cares. I didn't include Nats because I plan to do that separately. Maybe put top 10 here and top 100 in a spreadsheet because top 100 on here would be like spam lmao.

edit: this is my 100th post woaj


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jul 9, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> What's the reason?





schapel said:


> Incompetent airlines I suppose?


It was very foggy in Brisbane that day/morning of comp.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jul 14, 2018)

Feliks Zemdegs got OR in 7x7 average and single (2:07.68 - 2:04.97) as well as Megaminx average (39.89) at the West Coast Cubing Tour - Los Angeles. Hopefully he can improve on those times tomorrow


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 21, 2018)

Feliks got the mean WR2 back in 6x6 (ahead of Kevin), but he still has WR3 in 7x7. Weird because it used to be the opposite, Kevin was usually faster in 6x6 and Feliks in 7x7.


----------



## Bertus (Jul 21, 2018)

Cornelius Dieckmann got the german 3x3 single NR with a 4.83 at euros


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 21, 2018)

And now Feliks got mean WR2 for 7x7 back. The order has been reestablished: Max is allowed to be faster than Feliks in 7x7, but not Kevin.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 22, 2018)

Yu Da-Hyun got the second best megaminx average ever today with 33.23 - not quite enough to break her WR.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 24, 2018)

Feliks Zemdegs three 3x3 averages in SnoCo were 6.09, 6.12, and 6.14. His worst solve of all 15 solves was a 6.65. 

It is the second strongest 3 round competition performance after Max Park's 5.95, 6.03 and 6.21 in A Bruin Cube Day back in May. Although Max Park was less consistent (he got a 7 and an 8).


----------



## pjk (Jul 25, 2018)

Loser said:


> *Here's a summary of who and when on the West Coast Cubing Tour:*
> I got lazy last week and didn't do one for this weekend so I'll do this to make up.
> This is everyone top 100 in the world for average, single for bld.
> *
> ...


Excellent summary.



Gomorrite said:


> Feliks Zemdegs three 3x3 averages in SnoCo were 6.09, 6.12, and 6.14. His worst solve of all 15 solves was a 6.65.
> 
> It is the second strongest 3 round competition performance after Max Park's 5.95, 6.03 and 6.21 in A Bruin Cube Day back in May. Although Max Park was less consistent (he got a 7 and an 8).


That is remarkable - worst solve of 15 was 6.65.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 29, 2018)

So it looks like Max is 5, 6, and 7 national champion.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> So it looks like Max is 5, 6, and 7 national champion.


... and OH ...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 29, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> ... and OH ...


... and 4x4x4 ...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2018)

well, and 3x3x3 ... although he didn't actually win 3x3x3 like he did all the other events.

Congrats to Feliks for winning 3x3x3 rather spectacularly!

And congrats to Max for dominating the competition overall!!


----------



## Gomorrite (Jul 30, 2018)

Feliks' victory was amazing, I have never seen him (or anyone) perform so good in 3x3 finals of a mayor competition.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jul 30, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> So it looks like Max is 5, 6, and 7 national champion.


you forgot to mention 3x3, 4x4 and OH


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 30, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> you forgot to mention 3x3, 4x4 and OH


Wasn't up when I wrote that.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2018)

Underwatercuber said:


> you forgot to mention 3x3, 4x4 and OH


I added each one as it happened.


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 30, 2018)

Drew Brads got a 2.16 average in semi-finals.


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 10, 2018)

Stanley Chapel is competing again this weekend in most events. I'm curious to see how much can he increase the gap with Feliks Zemdegs in Kinchranks.


----------



## Gomorrite (Aug 23, 2018)

Feliks Zemdegs' takes the 5x5 Avg12 UWR back with 42.92! That is 0.01 faster than Max!


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 4, 2018)

Yay! Lucas Etter is back! He just released this new unboxing video on September 2nd: 




It is great to have you back Lucas! I look forward to seeing you solving again and eventually competing.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Sep 4, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Feliks Zemdegs' takes the 5x5 Avg12 UWR back with 42.92! That is 0.01 faster than Max!


Well, it looks like Max just took the 5x5 Avg12 back, by over 1 second. It is now 41.46: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0
He also broke the Avg5(39.02), Avg50(43.11), and Avg100(43.48) on the same day, and just yesterday broke the Avg1000 with a 44.55 average. Really incredible times that he has gotten.

Edit: He also got the 3x3 OH Mo3(7.74), Avg5(7.86), Avg12(8.69), and Avg1000 (9.98)


----------



## Gomorrite (Sep 4, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Well, it looks like Max just took the 5x5 Avg12 back, by over 1 second. It is now 41.46: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0
> He also broke the Avg5(39.02), Avg50(43.11), and Avg100(43.48) on the same day, and just yesterday broke the Avg1000 with a 44.55 average. Really incredible times that he has gotten.
> 
> Edit: He also got the 3x3 OH Mo3(7.74), Avg5(7.86), Avg12(8.69), and Avg1000 (9.98)


Well, after making that comment I realized that Feliks never even held that UWR, because Max had done a 42.90 three days before and just hadn't updated his spreadsheet yet. 

In any case, it is good to see Feliks still improving even though he can't catch Max anymore.


----------



## pjk (Sep 5, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Well, it looks like Max just took the 5x5 Avg12 back, by over 1 second. It is now 41.46: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1O28HJs3YR0gCXHYmjYd8Fcy34UmLrZ55WLDEjmHU3NA/edit#gid=0
> He also broke the Avg5(39.02), Avg50(43.11), and Avg100(43.48) on the same day, and just yesterday broke the Avg1000 with a 44.55 average. Really incredible times that he has gotten.
> 
> Edit: He also got the 3x3 OH Mo3(7.74), Avg5(7.86), Avg12(8.69), and Avg1000 (9.98)


5x5 Average of 1,000? I wonder how long that average took - how many solves per day is he doing?

9.98 sec OH avg of 1,000 - also curious how long that takes.


----------



## Loser (Sep 7, 2018)

Haven't done a weekly summary in a while lol. Here's one for this weekend of all the top 15 ranked ppl competing.


German Nationals 2018:
3x3 (4 Rounds): Philipp Weyer, Sebastian Weyer
2x2 (3 Rounds): Kevin Gerhardt
4x4 ( 3 Rounds): Sebastian Weyer, Kevin Gerhardt
5x5 (2 Rounds): Sebastian Weyer, Philipp Weyer
6x6 (2 Rounds): Lucas Wesche
7x7 (2 Rounds): Simon Stannek Lucas Wesche
3BLD (2 Rounds): Arthur Garcin
FMC (1 Round): Sebastien Auroux, Jan Bentlage, Linus Fresz, Emanuel Rheinhart
Feet (2 Rounds): Henri Gerber
Mega (2 Rounds: Kevin Gerhardt

Missoula 2018:
OH (2 Rounds): Luke Tycksen

Cubo do Joao 2018:
OH (2 rounds): Iuri Grangeiro Carvalho

Quinnipiac 2018:
FMC (bo1): Christopher Chi

Kasipy Open 2018:
Clock (2 Rounds): Iiya Tsiareshka

Italian Open 2018:
5x5 (2 Rounds): Mattia Furlan
6x6 (1 Round): Mattia Furlan
7x7 (1 Round): Mattia Furlan

Champange Open 2018:
4x4 (2 Rounds): Alexandre Carlier
6x6 (1 Round): Abdelhak Kaddour
3BLD (2 Rounds):Arthur Garcin
OH (2 Rounds): Hugo Spitz
Pyra (2 Rounds): Jules Desjardin
Skewb (1 Round): Anthony Lafourcade, Maxence Baudry

Tembleque Open 2018:
Skewb (3 Rounds): Manuel Prieto de Anton

Pune Cube Open 2018:
Pyraminx (2 Rounds): Aniket Das

Poznan Fanatic Cube 2018:
2x2 (3 Rounds): Maciej Czapiewski
Pyraminx (3 Rounds): Tymon Kolasinski, Dominik Gorny, Maciej Czapiewski
Skewb (3 Rounds): Michal Rzewuski

Zhongshan NxN Speedcubing 2018
4x4 (2 Rounds): Ivan Li Ka Leong
6x6 (1 Round): Wong Kin Lok, Anyu Zhang
7x7 (1 Round): Anyu Zhang, Wong Kin Lok

Couldn't find this comps registrations list unfortunately. Anyone (who possible knows Turkish) know how to find the list or know anyone going?
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/AnkaraSummer2018


----------



## Loser (Sep 14, 2018)

Here's another Weekly Summary, this time with top 25 in the world people, and top 5 sor people.
*WR Holders in BOLD*

Hillsboro Open 2018
Blind (2 Rounds): Max Hilliard
Square-1 (2 Rounds): Benjamin Gottschalk

No 3x3x3 Mississauga 2018
4x4 (2 Rounds): Bill Wang
5x5 (2 Rounds): Bill Wang
7x7 (1 Round): Max Xiong

Danish Open 2018
3x3 (3 Rounds): Martin Vædele Egdal
2x2 (3 Rounds): Martin Vædele Egdal, Rasmus Stub Detlefsen
Feet (1 Round): Daniel Vædele Egdal
Clock (1 Round): Daniel Wallin
Mega (2 Rounds): Oscar Roth Andersen
Pyra (2 Rounds): Elvin Thorsen, Martin Vædele Egdal, Oscar Roth Andersen
Skewb (2 Rounds): Rasmus Stub Detlefsen, Martin Vædele Egdal, Daniel Vædele Egdal, Daniel Wallin
*Square-1 (2 Rounds): Rasmus Stub Detlefsen*, Martin Vædele Egdal, Daniel Wallin
4BLD (bo3): Daniel Anker Hermansen
*Sum of Ranks (All 18 Events): Martin Vædele Egdal*, Daniel Wallin

Anaheim Fall 2018:
FMC (mo3): Andrew Nathenson
Clock (1 Round): Robbie Villarica
Pyra (2 Rounds): Elijah Brown

LLS VII Final 2018:
Mega (3 Rounds): Jan Zych
Pyra (3 Rounds): Rafal Waryszak
Skewb (3 Rounds): Michal Krasowski
4BLD (bo3): Adrian Debski, Witali Bulatow
5BLD (bo3): Adrian Debski
MBLD (bo1): Witali Butalow, Adrian Debski

KSF Semey City 2018
4BLD (bo3): Roman Strakhov
5BLD (bo3): Roman Strakhov

Berkeley Summer 2018
3x3 (3 Rounds): Max Park, Christopher Yen
*4x4 (2 Rounds): Max Park
5x5 (1 Round): Max Park
6x6 (1 Round): Max Park*
Blind (2 Rounds): Ishaan Agrawal, Neel Gore
*OH (2 Rounds): Max Park*
Square-1 (1 Round): Sophie Chan
MBLD (bo1): Graham Siggins, Neel Gore

Mineirim Open Spring 2018
FMC (mo3): Alexandre Henrique Afonso Campos

Thailand Championship 2018
4x4 (2 Rounds): Xuming Wang
5x5 (2 Rounds): Asia Konvittayayotin
6x6 (1 Round): Xuming Wang, Asia Konvittayayotin
OH (2 Rounds): Nipat Charoenpholpant
Feet (1 Round): Ruohan Qiu, Weisheng Chen, Chengming Su
MBLD (bo1): Yucheng Chen

Cube Factory Częstochowa 2018
3x3 (3 Rounds): Tymon Kolasinski
*2x2 (3 Rounds): Maciej Czapiewski*
OH (2 Rounds): Karol Zakrzewski
*Pyra (3 Rounds): Tymon Kolasinski*, Maciej Czapiewski
*Skewb (3 Rounds): Lukasz Burliga*, Michal Rzewuski, Jonatan Klosko

Quanzhou Open 2018
BLD (1 Round): Kaijun Lin, Antoine Cantin
OH (2 Rounds): Antoine Cantin

Only 3 comps this weekend not with registration on wca, from Poland and China. Those three comps were by far the hardest ones to do, especially the Polish ones because they didn't have a pysch sheet and I needed to open up everyone who was registered's wca profile. SO PLZ SWITCH POLAND AND CHINA just join the rest of the world smh.
Other notes: The delegate who got banned for helping Marcin Zalewski cheat is competing at Cube Factory. 2010KUNC01
*WR Holders in 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, OH, Pyra, Skewb, Squan, and SOR are all competing.*


----------



## weatherman223 (Sep 14, 2018)

Watching Max Xiong very closely, just became the 4th person to achieve sub 2 on cam. Correct me if im wrong.

Edit: 2, not 1


----------



## Loser (Sep 14, 2018)

Sub 2*


----------



## weatherman223 (Sep 14, 2018)

Loser said:


> Sub 2*


Thanks, fixed.


----------



## Loser (Sep 22, 2018)

Better late than never for the weekend IG
Top 20 ranking, WR holders or reasonable WR chance in *Bold*

THE BEST
Belgrod Open 2018-5BLD (bo3): *Roman Strakhov* (3)
Swiss Nationals 2018-FMC (mo3): *Reto Bubendorf* (1)
Kew Forest Open 2018-Mega (1 Round): *Nicolas Naing* (3)
Wuhan University Open 2018-BLD (2 Rounds): *Antoine Cantin* (10,2)
DFW Cubing Fiesta September 2018-BLD (3 Rounds): *Jeff Park* (1,1), *Max Hilliard* (4,3)
Stratford-upon-Avon Open 2018-Skewb (2 Rounds): *Eli Jay *(14), *George Scholey* (18)-Sq1 (2 Rounds): *Charlie Stark* (2)
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/DragonCubing2018-Comp without pysch sheet, Jonatan Klosko and Lukasz Burliga are some, more help would be appreciated
Dutch Nationals 2018-2x2 (2 Rounds): *Antonie Paterakis* (13)
Monnem City Cubing 2018-2x2 (3 Rounds): *Kevin Gerhardt* (2)-Pyra (2 Rounds): *Jules Desjardin* (4)



Spoiler: THE BEST results



Last updated: Finished
Good results in *BOLD*
5BLD (bo3): Roman Strakhov (3)-4:48,dnf,4:26
FMC (mo3): Reto Bubendorf (1)-35-30-32
Mega (1 Round): Nicolas Naing (3)-35.67 avg, won
Skewb (3 Rounds): Lukasz Burliga, Jonatan Klosko (11)-Lukasz-2.73,2.69,2.49, Jonatan-4.00,2.90,4.25;Lukasz won, Jonatan 4th
BLD (2 Rounds): Antoine Cantin (10,2)-Best of both rounds was a 24.60
BLD (3 Rounds): Jeff Park (1,1), Max Hilliard (4,3)-Jeff:*17.20 WR in r2*, Max: 19.25 in finals, Jeff won r1+2, Max won finals
Skewb (2 Rounds): Eli Jay (14), George Scholey (18)-4.3 and 3.79 respectively in r1, 4.71 and 3.07 in finals, 4th and 1st respectively
Sq1 (2 Rounds): Charlie Stark (2)-10.21 in r1, 9.48 in finals, won
2x2 (2 Rounds): Antonie Paterakis (13)-2.18 in r1; 2.32 in finals, came third in both rounds
2x2 (3 Rounds): Kevin Gerhardt (2)-*1.42 in r1*, 1.92 in r2, 1.69 in finals, won
Pyra (2 Rounds): Jules Desjardin (4)-3.03,2.74, won





Spoiler: THE REST



Belgrod Open 2018
Clock (1 round): Dmitry Gundin (6)
4BLD (bo3): Roman Strakhov (3)
5BLD (bo3): *Roman Strakhov* (3)

Swiss Nationals 2018
FMC (mo3): *Reto Bubendorf* (1)
OH (3 rounds): Michal Pleskowicz (9), Juliette Sebastien (19)
Pyra (3 rounds): Alwin Rolz (20)

Kew Forest Open 2018
Mega (1 Round): *Nicolas Naing* (3), Alexei Sinyavin (13), AJ Kamal (19)
Pyra (2 Rounds): Saransh Grover (10)

Cobb Cubes Again 2018
Clock (1 Round): Jacob Ambrose (20)

Puget Sound Fall 2018
4x4 (3 Rounds): Luke Tycksen (17)
6x6 (2 Rounds): Luke Tycksen (18)
OH (3 Rounds): Luke Tycksen (15)

Wuhan University Open 2018
BLD (2 Rounds): *Antoine Cantin* (10,2)
OH (2 Rounds): Antoine Cantin (4)
Skewb (2 Rounds): Zongyang Li (16)

DFW Cubing Fiesta September 2018
3x3 (3 Rounds): Dylan Miller (13)
BLD (3 Rounds): *Jeff Park* (1,1), *Max Hilliard* (4,3)

Dongguan Mid-Autumn Festival 2018
Skewb (1 Round): Qijun Miao (20)

Stratford-upon-Avon Open 2018
4x4 (2 Rounds): Robert Yau
Skewb (2 Rounds): *Eli Jay *(14), *George Scholey* (18)
Sq1 (2 Rounds): *Charlie Stark* (2)
4BLD (bo3): Oliver Frost (9)
5BLD (bo3): Oliver Frost (11)

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/DragonCubing2018
Comp without pysch sheet, IK theres some skewbers tho

Dutch Nationals 2018:
3x3 (3 Rounds): Mats Valk (6)
2x2 (2 Rounds): *Antonie Paterakis* (13)
4x4 (2 Rounds): Mats Valk (7)
5x5 (2 Rounds): Mats Valk (8)

Monnem City Cubing 2018
3x3 (3 Rounds): Kevin Gerhardt (20)
2x2 (3 Rounds): *Kevin Gerhardt* (2)
4x4 (2 Rounds): Kevin Gerhardt (11)
5x5 (2 Rounds): Kevin Gerhardt (15), Abdelhak Kaddour (20)
6x6 (1 Round): Abdelhak Kaddour (12)
7x7 (1 Round): Abdelhak Kaddour (20)
Feet (1 Round): Henri Gerber (5)
Pyra (2 Rounds): *Jules Desjardin* (4)


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 26, 2018)

if anyone didn't know, Max Park got UWR avg5 and avg12 for 3x3, 4.68 and 4.99 respectively.


----------



## Loser (Sep 28, 2018)

Yay another weekly summary this time in a spreadsheet
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/186TaZvESo0LlVTiNO28310gOsTXYv-7zxvmBISbFh48/edit
china champs isnt in the wr holders/top 10/ top 20 but does have a tab at the end (not complete yet) The comp is next tues-thurs lol


----------



## Parke187 (Sep 30, 2018)

Those weekly summaries are very helpful, thank you!


----------



## Loser (Sep 30, 2018)

Parke187 said:


> Those weekly summaries are very helpful, thank you!


Happy to hear 
Out of curiosity what format do you like best and what rank do you like to see up to? I'm willing to do whatever anyone wants lol


----------



## Parke187 (Oct 2, 2018)

Loser said:


> Happy to hear
> Out of curiosity what format do you like best and what rank do you like to see up to? I'm willing to do whatever anyone wants lol


I like them how they are! Glad to see someone doing it!


----------



## Loser (Oct 5, 2018)

woaj spreadsheets
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1-FtqXSdt-lADb83S0ngvJFFLUWM4BVXy5jf1lRAPalU/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Parke187 (Oct 5, 2018)

thanks again.


----------



## Loser (Oct 6, 2018)

Finished it woaj


----------



## weatherman223 (Oct 6, 2018)

Kian announced on CF that his dad won’t let him go to comps until May to focus on uni, and basically said his competitive career is over at this point since he is so demotivated.

F


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 6, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> Kian announced on CF that his dad won’t let him go to comps until May to focus on uni, and basically said his competitive career is over at this point since he is so demotivated.
> 
> F


Dang it. That is going to only hurt Roux.


----------



## Loser (Oct 12, 2018)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13F3qUDbPflEBYdR92ziDxV0DkTxgiTmR4ko_g2TODZs/edit#gid=0
Still a work in progress, still have last 10 comps to go (going in order on wca page) but i got the friday ones. Except a finished sheet Friday night.
Only going to top 25 because I wanted to try putting in results on the sheet too. I'll see how it goes and I'll maybe do results it next week idk yet.


----------



## Loser (Oct 12, 2018)

decided to finish it tonight so yeah its finished


----------



## FJT97 (Oct 12, 2018)

Max Park did a 34.51 5x5 single today


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 13, 2018)

Oh my, the Zemdegs is going to compete in my town! https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/RijswijkOpen2018


----------



## Loser (Oct 19, 2018)

Spreadsheets are fun
This one goes to top 20, but has times of when they are competing and will have results
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/12dDF5jAjrP23JdHdcPCkPOWGZOFTHa--xTPAqd2yxtM/edit#gid=0
What I'm the most interested in personally...
Max Park Has 3-5, Stanley Chapel has 4BLD+5BLD, many more for kinch, Martin has a handful for sor, Patrick Ponce has 6 total rounds of 3x3, a bunch of Skewb in Poland, Maciej and Tymon have 2x2 and pyra, the Huanquis are competing in their events, Kamil has multi, and NIcolas Naing has mega. There's a ton more, 20 people in the top 5 in an event, and 72 top 20.

Unfortunately due to just how many people there is, only expect results for the top 10. I included the rest up to 20 in case anyone was curious.


----------



## Loser (Oct 26, 2018)

Another weekly summary, kinda late sry
*https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...v_QW7I0xcSQWbmAZAAynkjKnU/edit#gid=1784877132*
Already been 2 WRS, FMC single tied twice at Polish Champs.

The highlights:
About 90 top 20 people, and 9 world record holders. Many other great cubers as well.
Polish Champs, UK Champs, Ga Cubers Mountain Trip (3 rounds of fmc), Max, and Feliks.


----------



## Gomorrite (Oct 27, 2018)

2:21.66 7x7 Mean ER by Ciarán Beahan. 

That is also WR4 (0.01 faster than Seung Hyuk-Nahm). But it is still a 6 second gap with WR3 by Kevin Hays.


----------



## Parke187 (Oct 28, 2018)

ciaran's 1:24.97 is WR4 and is also 0.01 faster than seung hyuk-nahm lol


----------



## Loser (Nov 2, 2018)

Spreadsheets are fun
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1eHiLlM7eLPCSo1EODPm27VIcDVG4WShfyRLAuRK5oWQ/edit?usp=sharing
Max, Nordic Champs, Fmc americas, and cubers from a large variety of comps this week


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 2, 2018)

33.81 5x5 single by Max Park, improving by 0.70 his UWR done barely 3 weeks ago. And 1.74 faster than Feliks' PB.


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 3, 2018)

43/46 by Graham Siggins. Congrats, @sigalig

5th person to do 40 points in competition. Maskow did it in 2013 and 4 more people in 2018. 

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3700&cat=19&rnd=1

Also, Ciarán Beahan already lost the 7x7 mean ER he got last weekend: Simon Stannek got 2:21.41 (WR4 also)

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3681&compid=60


----------



## Parke187 (Nov 4, 2018)

42/42 NAR by Graham Siggins, so happy for him.


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 5, 2018)

Feliks Zemdegs' European tour already has 4 competitions. I wonder if he plans to extend it further.


----------



## Parke187 (Nov 8, 2018)

Feliks got the WB in 2x2-7x7 Relay!


----------



## Parke187 (Nov 8, 2018)

Parke187 said:


> Feliks got the WB in 2x2-7x7 Relay!



However,according to max's pb spreadsheet, max beat this with a time of 4:42.17!


----------



## Parke187 (Nov 9, 2018)

Lol rip


----------



## Loser (Nov 10, 2018)

Oopsie made this on like Tuesday with @Parke187 but never posted it lol
Feliks on Sunday is probs the highlight, although a decent number of wr holders.
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...ErMe90pICqH5Ajxoxoq8MVM4g/edit#gid=1784877132


----------



## Parke187 (Nov 10, 2018)

Didn't notice but Max got WB 3x3 ao5:4.59


----------



## Loser (Nov 17, 2018)

@Parke187 is really helpful
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...DEZyLSYJEbWQQH9HsvULfp3JI/edit#gid=1277427237
Max park and jeff park, polish skewb and pyra wr holders, and a few more wr holders and potential soon wr holders.


----------



## Parke187 (Nov 19, 2018)

Notable Results this weekend:

Amos Nordman ER Mega Single 31.64, Average 34.63. Yunliang Zhang Chinese NR Mega Average 37.33. Henri Gerber ER Feet Single 18.55


Michal Krasowski 7.79 Polish NR Avg Squan with nr single of 5.98. Patrick Ponce PR OH Avg 10.70(WR6)

Patrick also got a pr 5x5 single of 44.02. Graham got a sub 2 4BLD which is 9WR


Brandon Nunez PR 5x5 single 49.82

Tyler Robinson 1.49 PR Skewb Single which is pretty good too

Xuming wang with chinese nr averages in 4x4 and 5x5. 28.26 and 53.69.

Junqi Feng PR pyra avg 2.54.

Eva Kato 8.19 avg in sq1 which is nar2 and wr12

And finally, a skewb NAR Single with 1.39.

Some good results all around.


----------



## Parke187 (Nov 20, 2018)

My bad, eva's 8.19 avg is 3NAR not 2NAR


----------



## weatherman223 (Nov 21, 2018)

Two people have been banned by the WCA for cheating in 3BLD, however we do not know who they are. Putting this in here cause a good blinder could not post results and we can assume this was the cause.


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 21, 2018)

There are hundreds of people doing 3BLD and not having results one week happens very often.


----------



## Loser (Nov 21, 2018)

The one banned for a year was Fabian, who got his 5bld SAR and other results dnfed.


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 22, 2018)

Fabio De'Rose? 

I made some research and I concluded that this is all Diego's fault:

Fabio made a post in Reddit about his SAR 4 months ago and I noticed it was edited one hour ago, so I made a text comparison with an older version cached by Google and found that the only change is the removal of "Diego" from the list of "people who inspired him from day one".


----------



## Loser (Nov 22, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Fabio De'Rose?
> 
> I made some research and I concluded that this is all Diego's fault:
> 
> Fabio made a post in Reddit about his SAR 4 months ago and I noticed it was edited one hour ago, so I made a text comparison with an older version cached by Google and found that the only change is the removal of "Diego" from the list of "people who inspired him from day one".


Lmao that's hilarious
Diego who btw I'm dumb lol


----------



## Loser (Nov 23, 2018)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1gq7q34pBO7gRJfpHZjxFCiZ40KsCs9mPTqR2S96iZc0/edit?usp=sharing
Yay another weekly summary!
Feliks and the Weyers in England is probs the highlight, but a lot of world class people overall. Very few USA as it is Thanksgiving weekend, but there is Hawaii lol.

Also, Max Park and Patrick Ponce are both signed up for the Alaska comp lol.


----------



## Parke187 (Nov 24, 2018)

3.47 WR SINGLE BY YUSHENG DU! (potentially, but the scramble is confirmed and theres picture evidence)


----------



## Loser (Nov 24, 2018)

Likely no video however


----------



## AbsoRuud (Nov 24, 2018)

There's surveillance footage which isn't high quality.


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 24, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Also, Ciarán Beahan already lost the 7x7 mean ER he got last weekend: Simon Stannek got 2:21.41 (WR4 also)
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3681&compid=60



And Ciarán takes it back again 3 weeks later! Nice improvement too, he is now not far at all from Kevin Hays' WR3.

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3736&compid=58


----------



## Parke187 (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Parke187 (Nov 24, 2018)

Also, ciaran got his er 7x7 mean back with a 2:08.29 mean!


----------



## Parke187 (Nov 24, 2018)

Whoops, didnt see gomorrite's message


----------



## ozie (Nov 25, 2018)

[WR] 3x3 best podium 19.58s (Feliks Zemdegs *6.17*s, Sebastian Weyer *6.64*s, Philipp Weyer *6.77s)*

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3736&cat=1&rnd=3

first podium sub 20


----------



## Parke187 (Nov 26, 2018)

Jack Cai gets a 20.59 OCR Mean and Feliks with a 1:21.89 6x6 OCR Mean


----------



## Gomorrite (Nov 27, 2018)

1:42.70 is Max Park's new 7x7 WB single.


----------



## Loser (Nov 27, 2018)

Max has switched to the Spark 7x7!


----------



## pjk (Dec 3, 2018)

Parke187 said:


> Notable Results this weekend:
> 
> Amos Nordman ER Mega Single 31.64, Average 34.63. Yunliang Zhang Chinese NR Mega Average 37.33. Henri Gerber ER Feet Single 18.55
> 
> ...


These weekly summaries are good, or monthly would be great. Is there anywhere to find a list of all records for the month?


----------



## Loser (Dec 3, 2018)

(I assume you know about this, posting this for others sake)
https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...gionId=&eventId=&years=&mixHist=Mixed+History
This link can get all WRs, but idk about all records. 
Also looking through that ig 3x3 single was the only WR in November lol.


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 5, 2018)

Max Park stole the 4x4 Avg5 and Avg12 WB from Sebastian Weyer, and now Sebastian only has the single WB left.

https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/List_of_Unofficial_World_Records


----------



## Loser (Dec 8, 2018)

Max Park has added a few new rows to his pb sheet, including 8x8, 9x9, 2-8, 2-9, and M. All are currently blank. The bug cubes don't suprise me at all but that M is very intriguing. My thought is megaminx, which would make sense with feliks's Instagram post from over the summer with Max solving a megaminx. Thoughts?


----------



## sqAree (Dec 8, 2018)

Well, there is an instagram post from a few days ago showing how he received a Gan Megaminx.. ^^


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 8, 2018)

I distinctly recall Max mentioning in his AMA on Reddit last year that he didn't like megaminx, which I'd always thought was weird because he's super good at 333 and megaminx is just 333, but more. Guess he's finally warming up to the puzzle?


----------



## Loser (Dec 10, 2018)

I can see max being very good at it or not. 
Good: megaminx requires a lot of spamming tps and not stopping, which he is good at, and also a grind can get you good quickly.
Not good: megaminx requires advanced efficient solving, which max is not known for on 3x3, where he uses mostly standard cfop.


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 11, 2018)

Depends also on what you call very good. Right now in Megaminx there is a huge difference between being WR good or being WR10 good.


----------



## Parke187 (Dec 11, 2018)

Terribly sorry about the lack of weekly summaries the past 2 weeks, the first time we decided to take a break, and this past weekend we decided to lower it down from top 100 back to top 50 until we can get some more people on board.


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 12, 2018)

Max Park's 7x7 new Avg100 is 1:59.00, which is 2.6 seconds faster than his WB from barely 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 12, 2018)

Gomorrite said:


> Max Park's 7x7 new Avg100 is 1:59.00, which is 2.6 seconds faster than his WB from barely 2 weeks ago.


Geez.... an ao100 under 2 min


----------



## Hazel (Dec 12, 2018)

Competition Cuber said:


> Geez.... an ao100 under 2 min


One hundred 7x7 solves in less than 2 minutes total, impressive xD


----------



## Loser (Dec 14, 2018)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...rTR9HYmyGlLX08Lu67C-Nja2o/edit#gid=1237716786

It's been a while lol
also its 2am and i still got hw left where did that 2 hours go...oh yeah this


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 14, 2018)

Stanley Chapel will have a good shot at getting the Kinchranks lead back, as he is competing in many events.


----------



## Loser (Dec 14, 2018)

Daniel Rose-Levine's flight to Georgia for Cusa Georgia Champs has been cancelled, meaning he loses 3 rounds of feet and all 18 events. RIP


----------



## BenBergen (Dec 16, 2018)

Feliks just got a 5.91 average

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3640

6.07, 5.64, (5.24), 6.02, (8.41)

Needed a 5.73 on the final solve for WR


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 16, 2018)

BenBergen said:


> Feliks just got a 5.91 average
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3640
> 
> ...


I recorded it!


----------



## Loser (Dec 16, 2018)

Tommy Cherry at GA Champs got a 5:13 5BLD, placing him 13th in the world and improving his kinch by a ton (previous pb was 12:54 from many months ago). His kinch will also be improved by pb avgs in 7x7, megaminx, and skewb, and an overall pb avg by (unconfirmed) 4 seconds (1:03 previous at home pb to 59.45 avg today). He has many more rounds left today, including one of feet and bld. He also got a 23.00 feet pb single in r1. Kinda weird how he's WR2 for avg but his pb single is sup wr avg lol


----------



## Gomorrite (Dec 16, 2018)

Loser said:


> Tommy Cherry at GA Champs got a 5:13 5BLD, placing him 13th in the world and improving his kinch by a ton (previous pb was 12:54 from many months ago). His kinch will also be improved by pb avgs in 7x7, megaminx, and skewb, and an overall pb avg by (unconfirmed) 4 seconds (1:03 previous at home pb to 59.45 avg today). He has many more rounds left today, including one of feet and bld. He also got a 23.00 feet pb single in r1. Kinda weird how he's WR2 for avg but his pb single is sup wr avg lol


He now got a PB in Clock. His Kinchrank score is already 61.79, so he is virtually 4th before a bunch of rounds he still has to complete today.


----------



## Loser (Dec 16, 2018)

13 more rounds today lol. I'm most interested in bld, as he did say a few weeks ago he was kinda going for wr mean. Although wr mean has improved, ig he's still hoping for something 21-22 ish


----------



## Loser (Dec 16, 2018)

http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3801&cat=2&rnd=2
These must have been some pretty dumb scrambles for top 3 people to all pb.
4th best podium of all time


----------



## Parke187 (Dec 17, 2018)

Max has announced that he will begin mega in 2019


----------



## Parke187 (Dec 17, 2018)

Also tommy cherry got a 20.12 feet single


----------



## Sajwo (Dec 17, 2018)

Parke187 said:


> Max has announced that he will begin mega in 2019



where?


----------



## Parke187 (Dec 17, 2018)

His pb sheet


----------



## Competition Cuber (Dec 17, 2018)

Parke187 said:


> Max has announced that he will begin mega in 2019


Huh. I wonder how long it will take for him to get gr8 at mega, since it's his first main event that's not 3-7 (besides OH)


----------



## Loser (Dec 17, 2018)

I wonder if this means he will start competing in 2019, or start practicing then. His comp on January 12th has mega, but he isn't signed up for the event.


----------



## Parke187 (Jan 6, 2019)

Max Park WB 7x7 Single of 1:42.64!


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 7, 2019)

BTW, what does he mean by "avg hexa decimal100"?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 7, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> BTW, what does he mean by "avg hexa decimal100"?


Probably average of 256 (hexadecimal 0x100).


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 8, 2019)

Gomorrite said:


> Max Park's 7x7 new Avg100 is 1:59.00, which is 2.6 seconds faster than his WB from barely 2 weeks ago.


And 4 weeks after this post it is down to 1:58.00.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Jan 8, 2019)

Gomorrite said:


> And 4 weeks after this post it is down to 1:58.00.


Looks like the spark must be pretty good


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 10, 2019)

Underwatercuber said:


> Looks like the spark must be pretty good


And I just got a hays M for christmas.


----------



## Gomorrite (Jan 11, 2019)

Lucas Etter is competing this weekend after year and a half pause.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 11, 2019)

Gomorrite said:


> Lucas Etter is competing this weekend after year and a half pause.


Where?


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jan 11, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Where?


Upon looking on Cubecompes, it shows that Lucas will be competing at "Florence Winter 2019": http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3878&compid=82


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 13, 2019)

cubeshepherd said:


> Upon looking on Cubecompes, it shows that Lucas will be competing at "Florence Winter 2019": http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3878&compid=82


And he managed to get a 6.84 3x3 average, just 0.02 off of his pb average, and he also got a 1.83 2x2 average


----------



## Loser (Jan 14, 2019)

http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3866
10th best podium ever, even with a 7.99 average in 3rd

http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3866&cat=14&rnd=2
this is also the 4th best podium ever in feet lol

https://sam596.github.io/WCA-Stats/sumbesttime/ex45bf.html
BU got 6:04.95 on this too, 3rd
guess drl max and a good blder can do that lol


----------



## whatshisbucket (Jan 15, 2019)

Loser said:


> http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3866
> 10th best podium ever, even with a 7.99 average in 3rd
> 
> http://www.cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=3866&cat=14&rnd=2
> ...


Max was top on 3-7 and OH, Daniel Karnaukh on 2x2, Paul Taylor on 3bld, DRL on feet, Alexei Sinyavin on Mega, Adriel Wiebe on Pyra and Skewb, Mathieu Hudon on clock, and Jackey Zheng on Squan so it was really a team effort. In particular Alexei was improtant cuz DRL is beatable at Mega.


----------



## Gomorrite (Feb 14, 2019)

31 competitions this weekend: https://jonatanklosko.github.io/wca_statistics/competitions_count_by_week

EDIT: no, I looked at the wrong week! We are not in January. 

Max Park, Graham Siggins... I am bored to look who else is competing.


----------



## Gomorrite (Mar 5, 2019)

And he is competing this weekend.


----------



## BenBergen (Mar 16, 2019)

Lucas Etter got a 6.24 average
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=4108&cat=1&rnd=1


----------



## Parke187 (Mar 16, 2019)

rip lucas wr4 Patrick 6.14 avg
http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=4075


----------



## EHAshe (Mar 16, 2019)

Patrick Ponce got a comp PB 6.14 3x3 average with a 4.97 single

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=4075


----------



## Competition Cuber (Mar 19, 2019)

EHAshe said:


> Patrick Ponce got a comp PB 6.14 3x3 average with a 4.97 single
> 
> http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=4075


Thats nice, but look one post above you.


----------



## Parke187 (Mar 19, 2019)

So max hasn't been updating his pb sheet, but he did a recent overhaul and added a ton of new pbs.
1:15.91 6x6 WB single
and 1:40.52 7x7 WB single


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (Mar 24, 2019)

Was browsing through the WCA website when I find this:

That’s a lot of Lucases/Lukes in the first round!


----------



## AbsoRuud (Mar 25, 2019)

I already change my name to AbsoLuke. Maybe now I'll get faster...


----------



## Gomorrite (Apr 1, 2019)

Edit wars with and unexpected intervention by Telesforo: https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php?title=List_of_Unofficial_World_Records&action=history


----------



## Gomorrite (May 11, 2019)

Ciarán is having a great competition in London. ERs in 5x5, 6x6 and 7x7 and he even won the 4x4 final against Sebastian.

http://cubecomps.com/live.php?cid=4286&compid=4


----------



## Parke187 (May 24, 2019)

Gomorrite said:


> Edit wars with and unexpected intervention by Telesforo: https://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php?title=List_of_Unofficial_World_Records&action=history


haha yeah i was one of the people who was editing it, i was for the 2.97, i mean its 2.82 now but he still wont let it on there.


----------



## Exotic Butters (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi there! does anyone actually know what happened to collin burns? The guy was on track to becoming one of the best in the world, then he seamingly disapeared off the face of this planet. Where is he now? did he quit?


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

Max Hilliard Registered For NAC
What's happening here? Didn't he quit cubing?


----------



## cuber159 (Apr 5, 2022)

well if cubers are coming out of retirement i would love to see kevin hays back


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

cuber159 said:


> well if cubers are coming out of retirement i would love to see kevin hays back


He won't for sure. He JUST retired.


----------



## cuber159 (Apr 5, 2022)

i know sadly


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

cuber159 said:


> i know sadly


Actually I stand corrected. He's on the psych sheet too. I guess he just couldn't resist it.


----------



## cuber159 (Apr 5, 2022)

what is a psych sheet


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

cuber159 said:


> what is a psych sheet


The competitor's rankings list.


----------



## cuber159 (Apr 5, 2022)

oh ok is it an online comp?


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

cuber159 said:


> oh ok is it an online comp?


NAC stands for north american championship. It's an official championship, so no.


----------



## cuber159 (Apr 5, 2022)

oh ok do you think he's going to get a podium?


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

cuber159 said:


> oh ok do you think he's going to get a podium?


Who?


----------



## cuber159 (Apr 5, 2022)

kevin hays. max park definitely is


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

cuber159 said:


> kevin hays. max park definitely is


Kevin Hays probably in 6 or 7 or both. Max Park will guaranteed win 5-7, probably 4x4 as well, and it's between him and Patrick for OH and him and Tymon for 3x3.


----------



## cuber159 (Apr 5, 2022)

is feliks zemdegs going?

tymon is going to dominate three by three


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

cuber159 said:


> is feliks zemdegs going?


Unfortunately not. I asked him in the youtube comments a few months ago if he is planning on going to any continental championships besides Oceanian Championship. He said hopefully Euros and he's not on the North American Champs psych sheet currently.



cuber159 said:


> tymon is going to dominate three by three


Max Park just beat Tymon's record yesterday.


----------



## cuber159 (Apr 5, 2022)

dang


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

any name you wish said:


> Max Park just beat Tymon's record yesterday.


And Tymon's not even from North America so Max will almost definitey be North American Champion in all of 3-7 and it's between him and Patrick for OH.


----------



## cuber159 (Apr 5, 2022)

max park is goated but tymon is more consistent


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Apr 5, 2022)

any name you wish said:


> Max Park just beat Tymon's record yesterday.


yes but Tymon has a 50/50 chance of beating max, they are neck anc neck


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

cuber159 said:


> dang


Yup.


----------



## cuber159 (Apr 5, 2022)

yeh probably


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

cuber159 said:


> max park is goated but tymon is more consistent


What does goated mean?



Luke Solves Cubes said:


> yes but Tymon has a 50/50 chance of beating max, they are neck anc neck


But you have to be from North America to be the north american champion.


----------



## cuber159 (Apr 5, 2022)

greatest of all time and the ed is just grammar


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

cuber159 said:


> greatest of all time and the ed is just grammar


Why is a delegate from Australia attending?


----------



## cuber159 (Apr 5, 2022)

What?


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 5, 2022)

Is NAC the same as Nationals?


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> Is NAC the same as Nationals?


Nationals is for US. NAC is for all of North America.



cuber159 said:


> What?


Ed Hollingdale is on the pysch sheet.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 5, 2022)

That's good. I was hoping to make it to Nationals.


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> That's good. I was hoping to make it to Nationals.


Huh? Nats isn't happening until 2023.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 5, 2022)

I know. I'm just bored. There are no comps in California that are close enough for me to go to.


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

Abram Grimsley said:


> I know. I'm just bored. There are no comps in California that are close enough for me to go to.


Huh? I'm confused.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 5, 2022)

Does he practice 3BLD nowadays? Iirc he quit in 2019


----------



## any name you wish (Apr 5, 2022)

abunickabhi said:


> Does he practice 3BLD nowadays? Iirc he quit in 2019


I don't know. I honestly thought he had quit forever.


----------



## abunickabhi (Apr 5, 2022)

any name you wish said:


> I don't know. I honestly thought he had quit forever.


Yeah it's tough to cube when you are working or in college.


----------



## Swamp347 (Apr 5, 2022)

Do we know where nats will be next year?


----------



## gsingh (Apr 5, 2022)

any name you wish said:


> Actually I stand corrected. He's on the psych sheet too. I guess he just couldn't resist it.


he never quit cubing, just isnt a professional cuber anymore. he is no longer sponsored


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 5, 2022)

Can you guys stop double/triple posting? Just edit your previous post to consolidate the conversation.

And just because a cuber is "retired" doesn't mean they can't still enjoy the hobby and participate in events.


----------



## Timona (May 23, 2022)

Max just got a 1:02 on 6x6 while warming up for his comp. Sub-1 6x6 is not too far off now.









max park on Instagram: "(1:02) 6x6 warm up before round 1 Colorado Cubing Weekend 2022 day 2 #FastFridays #RubiksAmbassador #Speedcuber #RubiksCube #AdventureEveryTurn #ShareYourSolvew #RubyRubiks #CubeAtHome #Sponsored #RedbullRubiks"


max park shared a post on Instagram: "(1:02) 6x6 warm up before round 1 Colorado Cubing Weekend 2022 day 2 #FastFridays #RubiksAmbassador #Speedcuber #RubiksCube #AdventureEveryTurn #ShareYourSolvew #RubyRubiks #CubeAtHome #Sponsored #RedbullRubiks". Follow their account to see 925 posts.




www.instagram.com


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 24, 2022)

Faster than my 4x4...


----------



## Imsoosm (May 24, 2022)

Pretty soon Max is going to come up with a sub-10 4x4 single and Tymon is going to get a sub-2 3x3 single involving xxxx-cross + LL skip


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Pretty soon Max is going to come up with a sub-10 4x4 single and Tymon is going to get a sub-2 3x3 single involving xxxx-cross + LL skip


FOP skip


----------



## Timona (May 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Pretty soon Max is going to come up with a sub-10 4x4 single and Tymon is going to get a sub-2 3x3 single involving xxxx-cross + LL skip


I mean, sooner or later, sub-10 4x4 will happen. Or maybe that's the threshold we will never be humanly able to pass. Kinda like sub-2 3x3.

Or maybe everything is just limited by hardware.


----------



## NigelTheCuber (May 24, 2022)

Timona said:


> I mean, sooner or later, sub-10 4x4 will happen. Or maybe that's the threshold we will never be humanly able to pass. Kinda like sub-2 3x3.
> 
> Or maybe everything is just limited by hardware.


Back in 2003 when the wr was 16 secs, people thought sub 10 was impossible.

Look at cubers now


----------



## Eli Apperson (May 24, 2022)

nigelthecuber said:


> Back in 2003 when the wr was 16 secs, people thought sub 10 was impossible.
> 
> Look at cubers now


That argument doesn't always work. As the times and hardware get significantly better, humans limits become more of a factor.


----------



## mencarikebenaran (May 25, 2022)

the exact time is 1:02.99 ...
wowww.....
really close to 1:03



nigelthecuber said:


> Back in 2003 when the wr was 16 secs, people thought sub 10 was impossible.
> 
> Look at cubers now


even sub-2 3x3 nowdays is possible if you get LL skip


----------



## Luke Solves Cubes (Jun 25, 2022)

Today, Max Park got a WB2 single. 2.56 seconds. 27 moves executed at 10 TPS. As of now, not caught on camera but reconstruction on Max's Instagram and here: Max's Parks WB2


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 26, 2022)

Max is insanely fast yo!


----------



## Swagrid (Jun 26, 2022)

Luke Solves Cubes said:


> Today, Max Park got a WB2 single. 2.56 seconds. 27 moves executed at 10 TPS. As of now, not caught on camera but reconstruction on Max's Instagram and here: Max's Parks WB2


Is this not WB3? Ruihang 2.43, Fahmi 2.36


----------



## yCArp (Jun 26, 2022)

It is WB3. WB2 is 2.42 by Xu Ruihang (https://cubedb.net/solve/2496) - featuring pseudoslotting


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Jun 30, 2022)

now he got 1:01.66









(Max Park) aoX, PBs, Main Cubes, Comps


SC Max Park ,Single,Mo3,Avg5,Avg12,Avg50,Avg100,Avg200,Avg500,Avg1,000,Avg10,000 Avghexa100 3x3,X,X,X,X,X,X,X,X,X,X,X X,X,X,X,X,X,X,X,X,X,X 3x3 comp style,2.56,3.96,4.27,4.62,5.06,5.1,5.2,5.23,5.32,5.34,5.5x 6/25/2022,6/25/22,4/24/22,8/24/22,8/22/22,7/19/22,7/19/22,7/19/22,7/1/22,8/22/22,20...




docs.google.com









List of Unofficial World Records - Speedsolving.com Wiki







www.speedsolving.com


----------



## gsingh (Jun 30, 2022)

mencarikebenaran said:


> now he got 1:01.66
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! i cant belive we'll see a sub-1 6x6 single soon!
most people have trouble getting sub-1 on 4x4!


----------



## LukasCubes (Jun 30, 2022)

Timona said:


> Sub-1 6x6 is not too far off now.


its possible


----------



## gsingh (Sep 6, 2022)

Is Lucas Etter still cubing?


----------



## TheSpeedSkewber (Oct 30, 2022)

In max parks tied wr average, on the last solve he used a D2 double flick.

Should we be scared?

Also the reason he doesn't do them normally is because of his autism (smth abt weird motor skills), so its a good first for him.


(Just realised J Perm mentioned this in his mew video)


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Oct 30, 2022)

TheSpeedSkewber said:


> In max parks tied wr average, on the last solve he used a D2 double flick.
> 
> Should we be scared?
> 
> ...


Yes, we should be scared! The we aren't ready for double-flick Max! We're talking about end of the world type stuff! Lol !


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Oct 30, 2022)

finger go brrrrrrrrrr


----------

